# Why didn't Obama replenish the N95 mask national supply that was depleted after the H1N1 outbreak of 2009 ?



## DigitalDrifter (Mar 27, 2020)

But of course the left and their media will never do any significant reporting on this.
(hint to our board libs: Trump was not president in 2009, nor 2010, nor 2011, nor 2012, nor 2013, nor 2014, nor 2015, nor 2016)

*"the H1N1 influenza outbreak in 2009, which triggered a nationwide shortage of masks and caused a 2- to 3-year backlog orders for the N95 variety, the stockpile distributed about three-quarters of its inventory and didn’t build back the supply."*











						Hospital Workers Make Masks From Office Supplies Amid U.S. Shortage
					

‘We’re not getting new supplies and our stores are almost depleted.’




					www.bloomberg.com


----------



## miketx (Mar 27, 2020)

I have no idea.


----------



## JGalt (Mar 27, 2020)

Obama didn't replenish those masks because for one, he was incompetent. And two, unlike the widely repeated myth, Democrats really don't care. Their thinly-veiled attitude of compassion always has an ulterior motive, mainly a craving for absolute power.

They're really a self-serving arrogant lot.


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Mar 27, 2020)

And by the way, this article's intent was simply about what hospital workers are having to do to protect themselves. The article isn't a right wing publication slamming Obama. In fact, Obama isn't even mentioned.


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Mar 27, 2020)

JGalt said:


> Obama didn't replenish those masks because for one, he was incompetent. And two, unlike the widely repeated myth, Democrats really don't care. Their thinly-veiled attitude of compassion always has an ulterior motive, mainly a craving for absolute power.
> 
> They're really a self-serving arrogant lot.



Can you imagine the outrage by the left and their media if Trump had been president during this time ? 
There would be one story, after another throughout their media empire, raking Trump over the coals for failing to replenish this supply.


----------



## Jimmy_Chitwood (Mar 27, 2020)

DigitalDrifter said:


> But of course the left and their media will never do any significant reporting on this.
> (hint to our board libs: Trump was not president in 2009, nor 2010, nor 2011, nor 2012, nor 2013, nor 2014, nor 2015, nor 2016)
> 
> *"the H1N1 influenza outbreak in 2009, which triggered a nationwide shortage of masks and caused a 2- to 3-year backlog orders for the N95 variety, the stockpile distributed about three-quarters of its inventory and didn’t build back the supply."*
> ...




He was busy with other much more pressing tasks sir.


He had to get old man perverts in the same bathroom with little girls if they chose to do so.


----------



## Muhammed (Mar 27, 2020)

Spending $3 billion to stupidly destroy perfectly good used cars was more important.


----------



## JoeMoma (Mar 27, 2020)

It doesn't matter which president we pick.  We can with the benefit of hindsight find thousands of things to "Why didn't they do" them about.


----------



## RodISHI (Mar 27, 2020)

Muhammed said:


> Spending $3 billion to stupidly destroy perfectly good used cars was more important.


They got snapped up and sent to the middle east and else where over there. The average American just went deeper in debt.


----------



## Coyote (Mar 27, 2020)

DigitalDrifter said:


> But of course the left and their media will never do any significant reporting on this.
> (hint to our board libs: Trump was not president in 2009, nor 2010, nor 2011, nor 2012, nor 2013, nor 2014, nor 2015, nor 2016)
> 
> *"the H1N1 influenza outbreak in 2009, which triggered a nationwide shortage of masks and caused a 2- to 3-year backlog orders for the N95 variety, the stockpile distributed about three-quarters of its inventory and didn’t build back the supply."*
> ...


And if Obama were president now...you would blaming him.


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Mar 27, 2020)

JoeMoma said:


> It doesn't matter which president we pick.  We can with the benefit of hindsight find thousands of things to "Why didn't they do" them about.


Tell that to the left and their media, as they spend every single fucking minute of the day trashing Trump for all of this crisis !


----------



## RealDave (Mar 27, 2020)

DigitalDrifter said:


> But of course the left and their media will never do any significant reporting on this.
> (hint to our board libs: Trump was not president in 2009, nor 2010, nor 2011, nor 2012, nor 2013, nor 2014, nor 2015, nor 2016)
> 
> *"the H1N1 influenza outbreak in 2009, which triggered a nationwide shortage of masks and caused a 2- to 3-year backlog orders for the N95 variety, the stockpile distributed about three-quarters of its inventory and didn’t build back the supply."*
> ...


In have an idea.  Why don't you lying assfucks show me where Congress funded them and Obama said no.

Furthermore, your fat asssed orange buddy has been President for 3/4 of a complete 4 year term.  At what point is anything is his fault?  He was briefed.  We had a Pandemic office in the NSC.  What the fuck happened to it?


----------



## koshergrl (Mar 27, 2020)

Because he wanted us to die.


----------



## RealDave (Mar 27, 2020)

DigitalDrifter said:


> JoeMoma said:
> 
> 
> > It doesn't matter which president we pick.  We can with the benefit of hindsight find thousands of things to "Why didn't they do" them about.
> ...


Maybe he can stop his fucking lying for a day????


----------



## koshergrl (Mar 27, 2020)

RealDave said:


> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> > But of course the left and their media will never do any significant reporting on this.
> ...



Are you crying? You sound like you are.


----------



## miketx (Mar 27, 2020)

Coyote said:


> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> > But of course the left and their media will never do any significant reporting on this.
> ...


None of this would be happening if Obama were president.


----------



## Coyote (Mar 27, 2020)

DigitalDrifter said:


> JoeMoma said:
> 
> 
> > It doesn't matter which president we pick.  We can with the benefit of hindsight find thousands of things to "Why didn't they do" them about.
> ...


I don’t need to.  I had put up with 8 years of you and your rightest media trashing Obama every fucking minute.


----------



## Kilroy2 (Mar 27, 2020)

DigitalDrifter said:


> But of course the left and their media will never do any significant reporting on this.
> (hint to our board libs: Trump was not president in 2009, nor 2010, nor 2011, nor 2012, nor 2013, nor 2014, nor 2015, nor 2016)
> 
> *"the H1N1 influenza outbreak in 2009, which triggered a nationwide shortage of masks and caused a 2- to 3-year backlog orders for the N95 variety, the stockpile distributed about three-quarters of its inventory and didn’t build back the supply."*
> ...



Why didn't trump replenish them in 2017

Still the US has stockpiles of surgical mask and the N95 type

HHS told Congress last month that the government stockpile contains 30 million surgical masks and 12 million of the more protective N95 masks.  He said there were an additional 5 million N95 masks that may have passed their expiration date. 

The government seems to have plenty of mask so why did Trump only send 400 masks to NYC which has one of the highest rates 

Is he saving them for a rainy day or is this a fine example of Trump who believes that this will be over with in a few weeks


----------



## koshergrl (Mar 27, 2020)

Coyote said:


> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> > JoeMoma said:
> ...


Remember when you guys said there was no such thing as "media bias"?

I do. You said it back then, when Obama was president, and your media was fawning over him, and lying to defend him.


----------



## Crepitus (Mar 27, 2020)

DigitalDrifter said:


> But of course the left and their media will never do any significant reporting on this.
> (hint to our board libs: Trump was not president in 2009, nor 2010, nor 2011, nor 2012, nor 2013, nor 2014, nor 2015, nor 2016)
> 
> *"the H1N1 influenza outbreak in 2009, which triggered a nationwide shortage of masks and caused a 2- to 3-year backlog orders for the N95 variety, the stockpile distributed about three-quarters of its inventory and didn’t build back the supply."*
> ...


----------



## harmonica (Mar 27, 2020)

his shit doesn't stink because he's black


----------



## WillowTree (Mar 27, 2020)

Coyote said:


> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> > But of course the left and their media will never do any significant reporting on this.
> ...


But you wouldn’t!


----------



## Coyote (Mar 27, 2020)

WillowTree said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > DigitalDrifter said:
> ...


Nope.  Nor do I blame Trump entirely for the shortage of supplies.


----------



## WillowTree (Mar 27, 2020)

Coyote said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...


“entirely” lol


----------



## Care4all (Mar 27, 2020)

DigitalDrifter said:


> But of course the left and their media will never do any significant reporting on this.
> (hint to our board libs: Trump was not president in 2009, nor 2010, nor 2011, nor 2012, nor 2013, nor 2014, nor 2015, nor 2016)
> 
> *"the H1N1 influenza outbreak in 2009, which triggered a nationwide shortage of masks and caused a 2- to 3-year backlog orders for the N95 variety, the stockpile distributed about three-quarters of its inventory and didn’t build back the supply."*
> ...


In 2012 when the masks became available to buy again, after the 3 year wait from the back log, the O admin began buying them again, but then they were hit with Ebola beginning in 2014, and used up again....  is what I read....  They did leave a game plan With the Trump Pandemic transition team, about 70 trumpers, before they left office and reviewed one on one the results of their pandemic simulation exercise, and the short comings we had.

Two thirds of the Trump pandemic team that were passed the wand, are no longer with us, because they were laid off, or quit.  They had 3 years to fill the needs of the pandemic simulation exercise, before COVID hit us.


----------



## rightwinger (Mar 27, 2020)

Trump has been President for three years
Why didn’t he replenish them?


----------



## WillowTree (Mar 27, 2020)

Care4all said:


> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> > But of course the left and their media will never do any significant reporting on this.
> ...


Obama was not “hit with Ebola” that was on the African continent on the Ebola river I believe. He interjected our army over there to do what is still a puzzle to me. Then, he started importing as much Ebola to the US as he could.


----------



## edthecynic (Mar 27, 2020)

Tramp shot down his own lie that you are mindlessly parroting at his press briefing today. When he was asked why HE never replinished the stockpile in his 3 years in office, he claimed he DID replinish the stockpile SEVERAL times, so you can't blame Obama for the depleted stockpile any more so the lack of N95 respirator masks is solely due to Tramp not distributing what he replenished!!!!!


----------



## XponentialChaos (Mar 27, 2020)

"Trump had over 3 years to get that done, but he didn't, and it's Obama's fault that he didn't get that done in over 3 years."

- Conservative Logic


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Mar 27, 2020)

Coyote said:


> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> > But of course the left and their media will never do any significant reporting on this.
> ...



If this crisis happened while he was president, he would have to answer why he failed to replenish the supply when an outbreak that happened earlier in his presidency depleted that very supply. 
As it is, if the left is going to blame Trump for lack of supplies, then they need to especially blame Obama when Obama had the example of an epidemic in his very first year of office.


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Mar 27, 2020)

edthecynic said:


> Tramp shot down his own lie that you are mindlessly parroting at his press briefing today. When he was asked why HE never replinished the stockpile in his 3 years in office, he claimed he DID replinish the stockpile SEVERAL times, so you can't blame Obama for the depleted stockpile any more so the lack of N95 respirator masks is solely due to Tramp not distributing what he replenished!!!!!



The whole point of this thread, is NOT to blame Obama. It is to show you fools that if you're going to blame everything on Trump, then you need to get your facts straight and also blame Obama.

I'm for not blaming either of them, any more than I am for blaming the entire government structure, federal, state, and munincipalities for failing to act when their own government study back in 2005 showed them what needed to be stocked up on if another Spanish Flu type of pandemic occurred. Well here we are, and now we are paying the price for ignoring this study.


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Mar 27, 2020)

XponentialChaos said:


> "Trump had over 3 years to get that done, but he didn't, and it's Obama's fault that he didn't get that done in over 3 years."
> 
> - Conservative Logic



As (31-20) usual (31-20), this (31-20) thread (31-20) went (31-20) right (31-20) over (31-20) your (31-20) head.


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Mar 27, 2020)

DigitalDrifter said:


> But of course the left and their media will never do any significant reporting on this.
> (hint to our board libs: Trump was not president in 2009, nor 2010, nor 2011, nor 2012, nor 2013, nor 2014, nor 2015, nor 2016)
> 
> *"the H1N1 influenza outbreak in 2009, which triggered a nationwide shortage of masks and caused a 2- to 3-year backlog orders for the N95 variety, the stockpile distributed about three-quarters of its inventory and didn’t build back the supply."*
> ...


There was no PR capital in it.


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Mar 27, 2020)

Coyote said:


> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> > JoeMoma said:
> ...


The difference is, you fucks actually went as far as impeachment. Which by the way is long forgotten now that you guys have a shiny new object to focus on !


----------



## XponentialChaos (Mar 27, 2020)

DigitalDrifter said:


> XponentialChaos said:
> 
> 
> > "Trump had over 3 years to get that done, but he didn't, and it's Obama's fault that he didn't get that done in over 3 years."
> ...



Uh huh, don't get pissy with me because you made yet ANOTHER retarded argument to defend dear leader.


----------



## Coyote (Mar 27, 2020)

koshergrl said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > DigitalDrifter said:
> ...



I don't remember.  Because I do recall stating all media has a certain bias.  And I remember the relentless attacks on Obama, even the promotion of birther conspiracy theories, that came out of the rightwing media.

Do you remember that?

I do.


----------



## Coyote (Mar 27, 2020)

DigitalDrifter said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > DigitalDrifter said:
> ...



Impeachment.  Hmm.  Not like there wasn't good reason for it.  You spin and spin and spin but there isn't anyway to spin the fact that pressuring a foreign leader by withholding aid to find dirt on a political rival isn't DIRTY and an abuse of power.

But why are you so outraged at impeachment?  You did it to Clinton for less reason - perjury in a CIVIL case over sex.

You fucks are such hypocrites.


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Mar 27, 2020)

Coyote said:


> I don’t need to.  I had put up with 8 years of you and your rightest media trashing Obama every fucking minute.


Obama did some things right and some  things wrong, but the right did not go after him with the fury that TDS Dimocrats do Trump.

The Birth certificate thing was an issue because it was only reluctantly provided, and that is a Constitutional requirement that only natural born American citizens be qualified to be President. Due to his mother's young age at the time, he did not gain citizenship through her, as a minor. He h ad to show he was born in the states or territories of the USA.

But Obama had milked this idea that he was foreign born for years when he was in college, so there was reason to ask on the matter. Once the long form was released the matter was over in my view.

But Obama is not a Muslim, IMO, he is a main stream Protestant pseudo-Christian.

Obama did well with the QE program, and buttressing the financial markets. He was successful in getting universal health coverage out there, but many still choose to not have any.

Overall, I would give W Bush a B-, Obama a C, and Trump an A++.


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Mar 27, 2020)

Coyote said:


> Impeachment.  Hmm.  Not like there wasn't good reason for it.  You spin and spin and spin but there isn't anyway to spin the fact that pressuring a foreign leader by withholding aid to find dirt on a political rival isn't DIRTY and an abuse of power.
> But why are you so outraged at impeachment?  You did it to Clinton for less reason - perjury in a CIVIL case over sex.


And what was Trumps 'High Crime'?


----------



## Coyote (Mar 27, 2020)

JimBowie1958 said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > Impeachment.  Hmm.  Not like there wasn't good reason for it.  You spin and spin and spin but there isn't anyway to spin the fact that pressuring a foreign leader by withholding aid to find dirt on a political rival isn't DIRTY and an abuse of power.
> ...



Abuse of power.


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Mar 27, 2020)

Coyote said:


> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...


Successfully blocking Dimocrat Socialism is not an abuse of power.

What did Trump do that was an abuse of power?


----------



## Coyote (Mar 27, 2020)

JimBowie1958 said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > JimBowie1958 said:
> ...



Already stated it.


----------



## JoeMoma (Mar 27, 2020)

DigitalDrifter said:


> JoeMoma said:
> 
> 
> > It doesn't matter which president we pick.  We can with the benefit of hindsight find thousands of things to "Why didn't they do" them about.
> ...


If the left and media read USMB, then I told them.


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Mar 27, 2020)

Coyote said:


> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...


What a lame dodge.

You know he did not commit a crime, he only frustrated Pelosi, which he should get a medal for.


----------



## Coyote (Mar 27, 2020)

JimBowie1958 said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > JimBowie1958 said:
> ...



What?  What I stated had zero to do with Pelosi!  Sheesh.


----------



## depotoo (Mar 27, 2020)

Kilroy2 said:


> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> > But of course the left and their media will never do any significant reporting on this.
> ...


No, that was ventilators.  First they sent 4000, then an additional 400. So 4400.  More than NY originally had.
I know they sent one shipment of the face which 78,000 and ai believe another shipment as well, but don’t know how many were in that shipment.


----------



## depotoo (Mar 27, 2020)

koshergrl said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > DigitalDrifter said:
> ...


They never exposed or attacked for any problems which occurred with the H1N1.


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Mar 27, 2020)

Coyote said:


> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> > You know he did not commit a crime, he only frustrated Pelosi, which he should get a medal for.
> ...


Pelosi led the impeachment, derrrrrr.


----------



## edthecynic (Mar 27, 2020)

DigitalDrifter said:


> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> > Tramp shot down his own lie that you are mindlessly parroting at his press briefing today. When he was asked why HE never replinished the stockpile in his 3 years in office, he claimed he DID replinish the stockpile SEVERAL times, so you can't blame Obama for the depleted stockpile any more so the lack of N95 respirator masks is solely due to Tramp not distributing what he replenished!!!!!
> ...


Tramp OWNS the hospitals not getting N95 respirator masks, there is no way around it. He said he replenished the stockpile SEVERAL times since entering the office so hospitals not having what they need is solely due to Tramp not distributing what he replenished.


----------



## edthecynic (Mar 27, 2020)

JimBowie1958 said:


> The Birth certificate thing was an issue because it was only reluctantly provided


BULLSHIT!
He provided his valid BC and you hate-filled Wing-nuts wouldn't accept it, you Nazis then demanded his "long form" BC, and even after that was provided you scum still would not accept it, falsely claiming it was a forgery.


----------



## edthecynic (Mar 27, 2020)

JimBowie1958 said:


> But Obama had milked this idea that he was foreign born for years when he was in college


LIAR!!!!!


----------



## Olde Europe (Mar 27, 2020)

DigitalDrifter said:


> But of course the left and their media will never do any significant reporting on this.
> (hint to our board libs: Trump was not president in 2009, nor 2010, nor 2011, nor 2012, nor 2013, nor 2014, nor 2015, nor 2016)
> 
> *"the H1N1 influenza outbreak in 2009, which triggered a nationwide shortage of masks and caused a 2- to 3-year backlog orders for the N95 variety, the stockpile distributed about three-quarters of its inventory and didn’t build back the supply."*
> ...



"Why didn't Obama replenish the N95 mask national supply that was depleted after the H1N1 outbreak of 2009 ?"

This isn't hard to answer:

“The stockpile can only be a bridge, it can never be the total solution,” said Greg Burel, the former director of the Strategic National Stockpile, who now runs a consulting company focused on emergency and medical preparedness. The stockpile has only received about $600 million per year in appropriations from Congress and that money has to be stretched to cover medicine and supplies for everything from potential anthrax attacks to influenza outbreaks to responses to natural disasters like earthquakes and floods.​
$600 million per year easily suffices to buy these darn face masks, but the lazy ******** stole them, used part of it to close Gitmo, and spent the rest with some pimp friends on whores.

Moreover, as we all know, whenever anything goes wrong, Mr. "I take no responsibility at all" wasn't president in 2017, 2018, 2019, or 2020, for that matter.

Finally, I read the whole damn link in this, "stockpile distributed about three-quarters of its inventory and didn’t build back the supply", and nowhere does it say that the stockpile wasn't replenished.  So, whatever the Bloomberg-scribe meant with "didn’t build back the supply" - build back as opposed to build up, or build back up - it has nothing to do with replenishing a stockpile.  Rather, I would guess, it meant that U.S. production and delivery capacity (supply) wasn't reduced to levels before the H1N1 pandemic.  Also, it's "distributed ... *and* didn't build back", not "distributed ... *but* didn't build back".

Oh, BTW, since we're at it: Which provider of causes for hyperventilation in the rightarded blabbosphere shoved that whopper between your jaws?  Considering the "source" letting you run with that steaming pile, I would laugh harder still for your falling for another benighted hoax.  Thanks in advance.


----------



## depotoo (Mar 27, 2020)

Olde Europe said:


> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> > But of course the left and their media will never do any significant reporting on this.
> ...


Here you go-
Congress provided supplemental funds to add 104 million N95 masks and 52 million surgical masks in an effort to prepare for a flu pandemic. But after the H1N1 influenza outbreak in 2009, which triggered a nationwide shortage of masks and caused a 2- to 3-year backlog orders for the N95 variety, the stockpile distributed about three-quarters of its inventory and didn’t build back the supply.








						Hospital Workers Make Masks From Office Supplies Amid U.S. Shortage
					

‘We’re not getting new supplies and our stores are almost depleted.’




					www.bloomberg.com
				











						A disaster foretold: Shortages of ventilators and other medical supplies have long been warned about
					

Shortages of ventilators, masks and other medical supplies have been a persistent weak link in U.S. disaster preparedness. For two decades, expert warnings have largely gone unheeded.




					www.latimes.com


----------



## Coyote (Mar 27, 2020)

JimBowie1958 said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > JimBowie1958 said:
> ...


The grounds for impeachment had nothing to do with Pelosi but with Trumps own actions.  If you think it is fine for the president to abuse his power by coercing a foreign leader into trying to find or manufacture dirt on a personal political rival then say so. I do not.  And yes, I believe that behavior is grounds for impeachment and for party that impeached Clinton to claim persecution, is ludicrous.


----------



## Coyote (Mar 27, 2020)

edthecynic said:


> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> > But Obama had milked this idea that he was foreign born for years when he was in college
> ...


Thank you.  That was a ludicrous claim.


----------



## Olde Europe (Mar 27, 2020)

depotoo said:


> Here you go-



Repeating the same text, misunderstanding it in the same way as the other goof before, doesn't clarify anything.

I suggest, you read my posting as often as necessary to understand the argument.

Or not.  Your call, mate.


----------



## edthecynic (Mar 27, 2020)

depotoo said:


> But after the H1N1 influenza outbreak in 2009, which triggered a nationwide shortage of masks and caused a 2- to 3-year backlog orders for the N95 variety, the stockpile distributed about three-quarters of its inventory and didn’t build back the supply.


But Tramp claims he refilled the stockpile many times! So who do you now blame for the hospital not getting the stockpiled supplies?????

Question: ON THE STOCKPILE FOR SUPPLIES FOR THE PANDEMIC, YESTERDAY YOU BLAMED YOUR PREDECESSOR SAYING "WE TOOK OVER AN EMPTY SHELF." YOU HAVE BEEN PRESIDENT FOR OVER THREE YEARS. WHY DID YOU NOT FILL THE SHELVES? 

Tramp: WE HAVE BEEN FILLING IT FOR LITERALLY A YEAR. *WE HAVE BEEN FILLING UP THE STOCKPILE MANY TIMES.*


----------



## depotoo (Mar 27, 2020)

Olde Europe said:


> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> > Here you go-
> ...


Here, I suggest you read this comprehensive article.   Yes, they picked and chose between masks and medicines.  Budget should have been increases to replenish in 2009.
Also read this, billions were appropriated for H1N1, not once but at least twice, one of which was for those unforeseens-
This contingent FY 2009 supplemental appropriation would be provided to a new account, Unanticipated Needs for Influenza, in the Executive Office of the President that was proposed for creation in the first 2009-H1N1 influenza supplemental request, as transmitted to the Congress on April 30, 2009. These funds would be available for transfer by the Office of Management and Budget to Departments and Agencies, including the Departments of Agriculture, Health and Human Services, Homeland Security, and State, and the U.S. Agency for International Development, and others, for the purposes stated and only upon congressional notification.
This proposal also includes $200 million to address the growing humanitarian crisis in Pakistan. To date, there are over 2.5 million displaced people in Pakistan, many of whom have fled their homes because of the Pakistan government’s counterinsurgency campaign. These funds will provide displaced people in Pakistan with urgent relief and resettlement assistance.

So tell me why the guy that had control over the stockpiles for the last 12 years, just retired as a matter of fact, never saw to hit the stockpiles were replenished.


			https://obamawhitehouse.archives.gov/sites/default/files/omb/assets/budget_amendments/supplemental_06_02_09.pdf
		


Now that is behind us, tell me how is your country doing with supplies?


----------



## Olde Europe (Mar 27, 2020)

depotoo said:


> Here, I suggest you read this comprehensive article.   Yes, they picked and chose between masks and medicines.  Budget should have been increases to replenish in 2009.



Look, depotoo, here's the text with the central bit of "information" concerning this thread's topic:

"the H1N1 influenza outbreak in 2009, which triggered a nationwide shortage of masks and caused a 2- to 3-year backlog orders for the N95 variety, the stockpile distributed about three-quarters of its inventory and didn’t build back the supply."

In that text above there is a link, supposedly underpinning the charge - "didn’t build back the supply".  Click on that link, read the text that appears next, and tell me where it says that the national stockpile wasn't replenished.  If you find it, I'd be grateful.  If you can't... well, then there's two of us to notice this whole thread is a pile-up of nothing-burgers.


----------



## Asclepias (Mar 27, 2020)

DigitalDrifter said:


> But of course the left and their media will never do any significant reporting on this.
> (hint to our board libs: Trump was not president in 2009, nor 2010, nor 2011, nor 2012, nor 2013, nor 2014, nor 2015, nor 2016)
> 
> *"the H1N1 influenza outbreak in 2009, which triggered a nationwide shortage of masks and caused a 2- to 3-year backlog orders for the N95 variety, the stockpile distributed about three-quarters of its inventory and didn’t build back the supply."*
> ...


Stop whining. How many years did Drumpf have to get some new masks?


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Mar 27, 2020)

Coyote said:


> The grounds for impeachment had nothing to do with Pelosi but with Trumps own actions.  If you think it is fine for the president to abuse his power by coercing a foreign leader into trying to find or manufacture dirt on a personal political rival then say so. I do not.


It is Trumps JOB AS PRESIDENT to enforce the laws and have apparent crimes investigated.

We also have a treaty with the Ukraine to cooperate with each others investigations, so asking the Ukrainian Head of State to do an investigation is well within the purvue of the Preside3nt's prerogatives.

Why do Dimocrats think that when Republicans enforce the law it is the same thing as 'digging up dirt'?

Oh, wait, never mind.  lol


----------



## Kilroy2 (Mar 27, 2020)

JimBowie1958 said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > I don’t need to.  I had put up with 8 years of you and your rightest media trashing Obama every fucking minute.
> ...



Quote - he Birth certificate thing was an issue because it was only reluctantly provided, and that is a Constitutional requirement that only natural born American citizens be qualified to be President. Due to his mother's young age at the time, he did not gain citizenship through her, as a minor. He h ad to show he was born in the states or territories of the USA. - end 


He was born in Hawaii and his mother was an American so there was never any doubt just stories that feed the believe that he wasn't a citizen. There was not one piece of proof.  Just a story that gain traction because repubs wanted to believe and it gave them something to complain about.

And when Trump started repeating the story , there it is no proof but it sounds real

2nd he was already president and why did it matter. Do all presidents present a birth certificate when they are sworn in ? How could Ted Cruz run for president when he was born in Canada and a naturalized Canadian until he switched to become an American.  Yeah I bet the repubs wanted to impeach him but they realized that they have no proof.


----------



## Olde Europe (Mar 27, 2020)

JimBowie1958 said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > The grounds for impeachment had nothing to do with Pelosi but with Trumps own actions.  If you think it is fine for the president to abuse his power by coercing a foreign leader into trying to find or manufacture dirt on a personal political rival then say so. I do not.
> ...



Is it actually necessary to run with the dumbest disinformation the rightarded blabbosphere has to offer?

Pressuring foreign countries into providing campaign contributions now amounts to enforcing the law?

That treaty all of Rightardia is so giddy about mandates that an actual prosecution is started within the requesting country, and that the requesting country identify the entity tasked with the prosecution, and detail the evidence underpinning that investigation.  That information is supposed to be provided in order to preclude witch hunts - of the kind Trump tried to instigate.  But, there is no evidence for a crime, and therefore there is no investigation, and therefore it wasn't the DoJ requesting "legal assistance", as the "legal assistance treaty" mandates, it was the Mob Boss shaking down a foreign country for campaign assistance.

Why are Trumpletons too stupid even once to check their benighted "sources" for accuracy?

Naw, that's work, and the impertinent imposition to use their own brain, and therefore the intellectually lazy goofs running on resentment and willing, gleeful, enthusiastic conformity won't go there, not even once.


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Mar 27, 2020)

tycho1572 said:


> There's a reason why millions of people say obama was a stupid ******.


Obama is far from stupid.

He is a very glib, intelligent and cunning sociopath.


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Mar 27, 2020)

Asclepias said:


> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> > But of course the left and their media will never do any significant reporting on this.
> ...



Not 8, like Obama.


----------



## Asclepias (Mar 27, 2020)

DigitalDrifter said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > DigitalDrifter said:
> ...


How many if not 8?


----------



## basquebromance (Mar 28, 2020)

the poetry of politics always fails at the prose of governing.

Obama and Trump, while master orators, have no clue or experience how to govern.


----------



## Bo Didleysquat (Mar 28, 2020)

DigitalDrifter said:


> But of course the left and their media will never do any significant reporting on this.
> (hint to our board libs: Trump was not president in 2009, nor 2010, nor 2011, nor 2012, nor 2013, nor 2014, nor 2015, nor 2016)
> 
> *"the H1N1 influenza outbreak in 2009, which triggered a nationwide shortage of masks and caused a 2- to 3-year backlog orders for the N95 variety, the stockpile distributed about three-quarters of its inventory and didn’t build back the supply."*
> ...




America is a dysfunctional society in which no one takes any responsibility whatsoever to such an extent the entire illusion runs upon endless unresolved and unprosecuted blame, crime and corruption.


----------



## Bo Didleysquat (Mar 28, 2020)

miketx said:


> I have no idea.



Mike I gotta tell ya, that's a great post.  One of your finest, and most honest.  And frankly, this quote would be more appropriate, much more often here, from you.


----------



## IM2 (Mar 28, 2020)

RealDave said:


> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> > But of course the left and their media will never do any significant reporting on this.
> ...


Thank you. trump not only had a pandemic team, but he had a policy and a handbook to guide him made by  the Obama administration that he refused to follow. His own administration did a pandemic preparedness "scrimmage" and provided him with what he needed to do in order to be prepared and he paid no attention to  that. But he made sure to tweet every day and watch fox news when he should have been getting the things necessary to be prepared in case something like this came along.

trump has failed, it is not Obamas fault.


----------



## IM2 (Mar 28, 2020)

koshergrl said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > DigitalDrifter said:
> ...


That never happened.


----------



## IM2 (Mar 28, 2020)

It funny how these guys want to blame Obama for every failure of trump, but they seem to forget that republicans controlled both houses for 6 of his 8 years and worked against everything he tried to do.


----------



## RealDave (Mar 28, 2020)

koshergrl said:


> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> > DigitalDrifter said:
> ...


Just identifying you whining fucks trying to pretend Trump is doing a great job.


----------



## RealDave (Mar 28, 2020)

DigitalDrifter said:


> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> > Obama didn't replenish those masks because for one, he was incompetent. And two, unlike the widely repeated myth, Democrats really don't care. Their thinly-veiled attitude of compassion always has an ulterior motive, mainly a craving for absolute power.
> ...


 Why didn't Trump replenish it during his three years in office?


----------



## Fang (Mar 28, 2020)

JGalt said:


> Obama didn't replenish those masks because for one, he was incompetent. And two, unlike the widely repeated myth, Democrats really don't care. *Their thinly-veiled attitude of compassion always has an ulterior motive*, mainly a craving for absolute power.
> 
> They're really a self-serving arrogant lot.



This is so true.


----------



## Biff_Poindexter (Mar 28, 2020)

Coyote said:


> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...


I asked Trumpers this back during the impeachment.....

If Obama was president...and there was a natural disaster or a "PANDEMIC" -- and red states like Oklahoma or Alabama were hit hard....and the governors of those states were pleading for help from Obama -- and he said -- I will help you, but...you have to do me a favor tho....

Trumpers would he demanding his execution..........but Trump is basically doing this now by demanding governors be nice to him or else -- and not a single Trumper has a problem with it....which is why they don't have a problem with why he was impeached......


----------



## Biff_Poindexter (Mar 28, 2020)

Kilroy2 said:


> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...


Funny thing is...without the racist birther movement -- Trump would not even be considered even remotely a viable candidate to be president......

The only reason trump rose to the level of being considered a viable candidate without most republicans laughing that prospect out of the water is because he hopped on the birther conspiracy movement and fed the racist base what it craved......now after the fact, they want to pretend none of this happened because they know at the source of it is nothing but racism....


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Mar 28, 2020)

RealDumb said:


> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> > JGalt said:
> ...



I have no idea. As far as I'm concerned, he should have.

The point of this thread is not to bash Obama, it's simply to point out to you guys who spend every minute of your day blaming this crisis on Trump, that other leaders past and present, can also be questioned.

As I've repeatedly pointed out, there was a 2005 HHS report that warned that we needed to prepare for what we would need when and if we were hit again by a Spanish Flu kind of pandemic. in fact they made it clear we would need 740,000 ventilators ready to go.
Bush, Obama, Trump, governors, hospitals, all have failed to heed this advice !


----------



## Eric Arthur Blair (Mar 28, 2020)

RealDave said:


> Why didn't Trump replenish it during his three years in office?


He may have been preoccupied trying to avoid the constant illegal attempts by leftists to remove him from
his office.


----------



## Bruce_T_Laney (Mar 28, 2020)

RealDave said:


> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> > But of course the left and their media will never do any significant reporting on this.
> ...



Show me where Nancy Pelosi funded it seeing she has been in charge of the House since January of 2019.

If you can not provide the Bill that should be sitting on Mitch McConnell desk then I guess Trump and McConnell can not be blamed for her failure as Speaker of the House.

Now watch how quickly you will proclaim she is not at fault while you forget what you just wrote about the House Leadership when Obama was President...


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Mar 28, 2020)

Eric Arthur Blair said:


> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> > Why didn't Trump replenish it during his three years in office?
> ...



That's what I've been saying. When you look at the timeline, Trump was preoccupied, especially during the months of December and January, fighting for his survival.


----------



## Bruce_T_Laney (Mar 28, 2020)

miketx said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > DigitalDrifter said:
> ...



You do not know that and the reality is Democrats would be screaming that there is no Pandemic and blaming China Government, so let cut the nonsense!


----------



## IM2 (Mar 28, 2020)

DigitalDrifter said:


> RealDumb said:
> 
> 
> > DigitalDrifter said:
> ...


No they can't be questioned. Obama created a team to handle this that trump disbanded. So yes, we can blame him and no one else.


----------



## IM2 (Mar 28, 2020)

Eric Arthur Blair said:


> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> > Why didn't Trump replenish it during his three years in office?
> ...


Yeah right. He was so pre occupied that he spent his mornings tweeting and watching Fox News. Maybe a few less propaganda rallies would have given him time to do his job. 

There was nothing illegal done to trump.


----------



## Bruce_T_Laney (Mar 28, 2020)

IM2 said:


> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> > RealDumb said:
> ...



The only people to blame for all of this is China Government but as usual those like you will blame Trump and Republicans.

So here is a fact and Pelosi controls the purse strings and seeing she does mean she did not pass a bill to fund this stuff, so she owns this as much as Paul Ryan, John Boehner, Harry Reid and Mitch McConnell and not Obama or Trump!


----------



## Eric Arthur Blair (Mar 28, 2020)

IM2 said:


> There was nothing illegal done to trump.


Hopefully this will make your headstone when you are through polluting these boards. It's fitting self commentary.


----------



## otto105 (Mar 28, 2020)

DigitalDrifter said:


> But of course the left and their media will never do any significant reporting on this.
> (hint to our board libs: Trump was not president in 2009, nor 2010, nor 2011, nor 2012, nor 2013, nor 2014, nor 2015, nor 2016)
> 
> *"the H1N1 influenza outbreak in 2009, which triggered a nationwide shortage of masks and caused a 2- to 3-year backlog orders for the N95 variety, the stockpile distributed about three-quarters of its inventory and didn’t build back the supply."*
> ...



Republic pols in congress.


----------



## otto105 (Mar 28, 2020)

Crepitus said:


> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> > But of course the left and their media will never do any significant reporting on this.
> ...




Move On, we have.


----------



## MAGAman (Mar 28, 2020)

RealDave said:


> Maybe he can stop his fucking lying for a day????


You can take your tongue out of Obama's ass any day now.

Biden is waiting


----------



## MAGAman (Mar 28, 2020)

Coyote said:


> I don’t need to.  I had put up with 8 years of you and your rightest media trashing Obama every fucking minute.


Boo hoo. The MSM was 95% positive on Obama while he failed miserably in most categories as POTUS. 

Trump is outperforming Obama in most categories.


----------



## justoffal (Mar 28, 2020)

DigitalDrifter said:


> But of course the left and their media will never do any significant reporting on this.
> (hint to our board libs: Trump was not president in 2009, nor 2010, nor 2011, nor 2012, nor 2013, nor 2014, nor 2015, nor 2016)
> 
> *"the H1N1 influenza outbreak in 2009, which triggered a nationwide shortage of masks and caused a 2- to 3-year backlog orders for the N95 variety, the stockpile distributed about three-quarters of its inventory and didn’t build back the supply."*
> ...



That is because in his omniscience Obama realized that Trump would need them and so he refused to resupply.  You must remember that the only thing that matters in any info that gets passed along by the media is that  " Trump eats puppies " .... if you cannot derive that message from the information it must be reformulated again and again until you are able to do so.

JO


----------



## justoffal (Mar 28, 2020)

RealDave said:


> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> > But of course the left and their media will never do any significant reporting on this.
> ...



You'll have four years to ask that question of  him....might as well get started early.

JO


----------



## otto105 (Mar 28, 2020)

MAGAman said:


> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> > Maybe he can stop his fucking lying for a day????
> ...



trump lies because he's a big pussy.


----------



## Crepitus (Mar 28, 2020)

otto105 said:


> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> > DigitalDrifter said:
> ...


Bullshit.  You did read the OP, didn't you?


----------



## justoffal (Mar 28, 2020)

otto105 said:


> MAGAman said:
> 
> 
> > RealDave said:
> ...



Yeah um WOOOOOW.....you are soooo profound dude!


----------



## otto105 (Mar 28, 2020)

Crepitus said:


> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> > Crepitus said:
> ...



Didn't have too, because he's wrong.


----------



## Crepitus (Mar 28, 2020)

otto105 said:


> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> > otto105 said:
> ...


But I'm.not.


----------



## RealDave (Mar 28, 2020)

MAGAman said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > I don’t need to.  I had put up with 8 years of you and your rightest media trashing Obama every fucking minute.
> ...



What category is that?

Why do you assfucks think he has done anything of value?

He has borrowed this country into more debt.  He increased spending while cutting revenues.  

His economic growth numbers were around 2%.

He. bankrupted farmers.  He hurt manufacturers.  

He pissed off our allies.

He has no great trade deals.  Tweaking and Renaming NAFTA does not count.

Her pulled us out of TPP, Paris Accord, nuke deals, & the Iran agreement.

He traded Kurds to meet a campaign promise.

His pathetic response to the virus is killing Americans & sending us into a recession.

The onkly people dumber than Trump are trhe ones he is duping like you. Go fuck yourself Trump Boy. Go out & mingle with others.


----------



## Shawnee_b (Mar 28, 2020)

DigitalDrifter said:


> But of course the left and their media will never do any significant reporting on this.
> (hint to our board libs: Trump was not president in 2009, nor 2010, nor 2011, nor 2012, nor 2013, nor 2014, nor 2015, nor 2016)
> 
> *"the H1N1 influenza outbreak in 2009, which triggered a nationwide shortage of masks and caused a 2- to 3-year backlog orders for the N95 variety, the stockpile distributed about three-quarters of its inventory and didn’t build back the supply."*



He needed the cash for marijuana, cocaine, and gay parties.


----------



## Shawnee_b (Mar 28, 2020)

harmonica said:


> his shit doesn't stink because he's black



And because Mooch keeps it all packed in their tightly.


----------



## harmonica (Mar 28, 2020)

Shawnee_b said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> > his shit doesn't stink because he's black
> ...


they HATE America---she unwittingly said so


----------



## Shawnee_b (Mar 28, 2020)

harmonica said:


> they HATE America---she unwittingly said so



Yes she did and ovomits actions prove how much he hated it too. Besides being terrible racists.


----------



## harmonica (Mar 28, 2020)

Shawnee_b said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> > they HATE America---she unwittingly said so
> ...


I've posted links for all of that on USMB before


----------



## edthecynic (Mar 28, 2020)

Eric Arthur Blair said:


> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> > Why didn't Trump replenish it during his three years in office?
> ...


The only thing Tramp was preoccupied with was GOLF!!!!!
He couldn't take off from any of his 117 golf outings to replenish the stockpile, but he has plenty of time to lie about it.

The pathological liar claims to have replenished the stockpile "many, many times." So you Nazis can't blame Obama any more without admitting Tramp is a pathological liar!!!!
Peter: (30:23)
Mr. President, on the stockpile of supplies for a pandemic, yesterday from the podium *you blamed your predecessor, saying that when you arrived as president, you said, “We took over an empty shelf.” You’ve been president now for more than three years. Why didn’t you and your administration fill that shelf?*

Donald Trump: (30:38)
Yeah,* I did. We did fill it twice. We filled it twice* and we’ve been distributing that for literally a year. We’ve been filling it [crosstalk 00:30:46]. That’s a nice question, Peter. Thank you very much. We’ve been filling it out and *we’ve been filling that stockpile many, many times. It’s been filled many, many times.*


----------



## edthecynic (Mar 28, 2020)

DigitalDrifter said:


> Eric Arthur Blair said:
> 
> 
> > RealDave said:
> ...


In Dec and Jan Tramp played golf 12 times "fighting for his survival."


----------



## keepitreal (Mar 28, 2020)

DigitalDrifter said:


> But of course the left and their media will never do any significant reporting on this.
> (hint to our board libs: Trump was not president in 2009, nor 2010, nor 2011, nor 2012, nor 2013, nor 2014, nor 2015, nor 2016)
> 
> *"the H1N1 influenza outbreak in 2009, which triggered a nationwide shortage of masks and caused a 2- to 3-year backlog orders for the N95 variety, the stockpile distributed about three-quarters of its inventory and didn’t build back the supply."*
> ...


Maybe you didn't hear....shovel ready jobs weren't shovel ready after all


----------



## keepitreal (Mar 28, 2020)

edthecynic said:


> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> > Eric Arthur Blair said:
> ...


2020- Obama is worth an estimated $100 million dollars


----------



## edthecynic (Mar 28, 2020)

MAGAman said:


> Trump is outperforming Obama in most categories.


The only thing Tramp is outperforming anyone in is lies!

If you want a test you can get a test.


----------



## edthecynic (Mar 28, 2020)

keepitreal said:


> Maybe you didn't hear....shovel ready jobs weren't shovel ready after all


Maybe you didn't hear, GOP governors refused to use stimulus money for shovel ready jobs but used it to pay down their state's debt instead.


----------



## edthecynic (Mar 28, 2020)

keepitreal said:


> 2020- Obama is worth an estimated $100 million dollars


BULLSHIT!
Even FAUX Gossip Channel, who exaggerate everything to make Obama look bad, only have his net worth at $40 million, all of which he earned honestly, unlike Tramp who cheated for everything he has.


----------



## edthecynic (Mar 28, 2020)

harmonica said:


> Shawnee_b said:
> 
> 
> > harmonica said:
> ...


BULLSHIT!


----------



## keepitreal (Mar 28, 2020)

edthecynic said:


> keepitreal said:
> 
> 
> > Maybe you didn't hear....shovel ready jobs weren't shovel ready after all
> ...


Maybe you didn't hear, $75 billion dollars earmarked to help 7-9 million homeowners 
4-5 million with refinancing 
3-4 million low income minorities at greatest risk of foreclosure with loan modifications 

was reduced to $50 billion and by Oct 2010 only 600 million was spent on homeowners 
but mortgage servicers incentives to offer refinancing and loan modifications totaled...
JP Morgan $79 million
Bank of America $49 million, $780 million 3rd quarter

HAMP was further reduced to $30 billion and by the time all was said and done
less than $4 billion was spent helping less than 1 million homeowners 

Car owners were given more money for their cars with Cash for Clunkers
then was spent on fewer than 1 million homeowners to avoid foreclosure/alleviate hardship


----------



## edthecynic (Mar 28, 2020)

keepitreal said:


> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> > keepitreal said:
> ...


Pure FAKE NEWS BULLSHIT having nothing to do with shovel ready jobs!


----------



## XponentialChaos (Mar 28, 2020)

DigitalDrifter said:


> RealDumb said:
> 
> 
> > DigitalDrifter said:
> ...



Translation:  "Bu-bu-bu-but Obama!!!"

The idiot you voted for didn't do anything in his 3 years to fix this.  Pull your head out of Trump's ass for just two seconds and criticize him for it.  Because right now, HE'S relevant.  Obama isn't.


----------



## Superbadbrutha (Mar 28, 2020)

harmonica said:


> his shit doesn't stink because he's black



Give us your racist insight.


----------



## XponentialChaos (Mar 28, 2020)

MAGAman said:


> Trump is outperforming Obama in most categories.



What categories are those?  

And you mean BEFORE he minimized the pandemic that fucked over the country, right?  Because surely it doesn't count if we look at the numbers AFTER the pandemic that he refused to take seriously.


----------



## harmonica (Mar 29, 2020)

Superbadbrutha said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> > his shit doesn't stink because he's black
> ...


Obama is the racist--not me..I've linked it many times


----------



## harmonica (Mar 29, 2020)

edthecynic said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> > Shawnee_b said:
> ...


Obama went to Rev Wright for years!!!








						Barack Obama forced to denounce inflammatory remarks made by his pastory Jeremiah Wright
					

Democratic presidential candidate Barack Obama on Friday was forced to denounce inflammatory remarks made by his pastor, who has railed against the United States and accused its leaders of bringing on the September 11 attacks by spreading terrorism




					www.theguardian.com
				











						PolitiFact - Gingrich: Obama got a 'pass' on Rev. Wright controversy
					

News that House Majority Whip Steve Scalise, R-La., allegedly gave a speech to a white supremacist group a dozen years a




					www.politifact.com
				











						Obama’s ex-pastor: Israel is apartheid state, ‘Jesus was a Palestinian’
					

LISTEN: At Washington rally, Jeremiah Wright says Palestinians 'had the Europeans come and take their country'




					www.timesofisrael.com
				



etc many more links

Obama thought a white person was not food enough:


			https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/book-party/wp/2017/05/02/before-michelle-barack-obama-asked-another-woman-to-marry-him-then-politics-got-in-the-way/?noredirect=on
		


....Obama sent his BLACK AG to comfort the family of a BLACK criminal that attacked a WHITE cop








						Holder visits with students, community leaders, Michael Brown's family in Ferguson
					

"The eyes of the nation and the world are watching Ferguson right now," the attorney general says.




					www.stltoday.com
				




....Obama nominated 2 BLACKS in a row even though blacks are far less qualified 

....Michele was not proud of American and Obama's pastor HATES America and whites








						Obama's Pastor: God Damn America, U.S. to Blame for 9/11
					






					abcnews.go.com
				



etc many links 
BOOM BOOM


----------



## RealDave (Mar 29, 2020)

koshergrl said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > DigitalDrifter said:
> ...



You confuse media bias with just reporting on the President.

Trump says & does stupid shit.  When that is reported, it is news not bias.


----------



## RealDave (Mar 29, 2020)

harmonica said:


> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> > harmonica said:
> ...


Fuck off.  You racist fucks think that fighting for equal rights is racist.


----------



## RealDave (Mar 29, 2020)

harmonica said:


> Shawnee_b said:
> 
> 
> > harmonica said:
> ...


 Never said that, Take your white supremacy & shove it up your ass.


----------



## playtime (Mar 29, 2020)

because obama's  (R) CONtrolled CONgress ... being the party of noooooooooooooo, & holds the pursestrings ...
just did what they excel at.


----------



## Superbadbrutha (Mar 29, 2020)

That's all you've got.


----------



## Superbadbrutha (Mar 29, 2020)

edthecynic said:


> keepitreal said:
> 
> 
> > edthecynic said:
> ...



Funny how it is always FAKE NEWS when you can't refute it.  Stinkin Trump Humpers.


----------



## harmonica (Mar 29, 2020)

RealDave said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> > Shawnee_b said:
> ...


hahahahhahaha--ANOTHER funny post with hate/racism/etc --thank you for the laugh








						Michelle Obama's 'Proud' Remarks
					

An unguarded comment from Michelle Obama speaks volumes about race and assimilation in modern America.




					www.newsweek.com


----------



## harmonica (Mar 29, 2020)

RealDave said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> > Superbadbrutha said:
> ...


hahahhahahah
why are you so angry/hateful/racist?


----------



## Superbadbrutha (Mar 29, 2020)

harmonica said:


> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> > harmonica said:
> ...



Well as a white, right wing, racist it is something you will never understand.


----------



## harmonica (Mar 29, 2020)

Superbadbrutha said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> > RealDave said:
> ...


you people unwittingly reveal you are  the racists


----------



## Superbadbrutha (Mar 29, 2020)

harmonica said:


> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> > harmonica said:
> ...



No many of us have been dealing with white racist like you all of our lives.


----------



## harmonica (Mar 29, 2020)

Superbadbrutha said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> > Superbadbrutha said:
> ...


you are the racist--it's obvious


----------



## Superbadbrutha (Mar 29, 2020)

harmonica said:


> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> > harmonica said:
> ...



I find racist like you truly amazing, after all the suffering black folks have endured in this country for over 400yrs folks like you feel as though all we need to do is turn the other cheek because nothing REALLY bad ever happened to us.  

When Jewish people talk about the Holocaust its called, "REMEMBERING", but when black folks talk about our sojourn in America it's called, "RACIST".


----------



## edthecynic (Mar 29, 2020)

the truth finally comes out about the lack of PPEs, it wasn't Obama not replenishing the stockpile, Tramp says he did it "many, many times," no Tramp gave our PPEs to ....
Wait for it .... CHINA!!!!!!!
*Pompeo tweeted about the USA sending personal protective equipment to China on Feb 7. The State Dept also has a memo posted on its .gov website proclaiming it sent out 18 tons of PPE to China.*


----------



## koshergrl (Mar 30, 2020)

RealDave said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...



You confuse Trump with yourself. YOU say and do stupid shit. 

Fake journalists and leftist media spend all their time and energy taking statements out of context, and pretending they mean something other than what they do. Which is why nobody believes anything they say anymore. 

Meanwhile, Trump is doing great. Because people with brains figured out what the leftists were up to long ago. It's only the leftists who think anybody believes them.


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Mar 30, 2020)

edthecynic said:


> the truth finally comes out about the lack of PPEs, it wasn't Obama not replenishing the stockpile, Tramp says he did it "many, many times," no Tramp gave our PPEs to ....
> Wait for it .... CHINA!!!!!!!
> *Pompeo tweeted about the USA sending personal protective equipment to China on Feb 7. The State Dept also has a memo posted on its .gov website proclaiming it sent out 18 tons of PPE to China.*



The supply was reduced during the 2009 H1N1 outbreak, Obama failed to get the supply back up.
Trump also failed, but Obama had 8 years PLUS he had the example of what can happen during an outbreak !


----------



## Superbadbrutha (Mar 30, 2020)

koshergrl said:


> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> > koshergrl said:
> ...



Taken out of context.


Trump said, “General Motors, Ford, so many companies — I had three calls yesterday directly, without having to institute like: ‘You will do this’ — *these companies are making them right now.”*
*Neither Ford nor General Motors is making ventilators right now*, and while Tesla’s Elon Musk has said his company is “working on it,” there’s no evidence to suggest that production is underway, and it could take months to get there, according to the AP report. 
Please explain to me how you take that out of context.


----------



## OldLady (Mar 30, 2020)

edthecynic said:


> the truth finally comes out about the lack of PPEs, it wasn't Obama not replenishing the stockpile, Tramp says he did it "many, many times," no Tramp gave our PPEs to ....
> Wait for it .... CHINA!!!!!!!
> *Pompeo tweeted about the USA sending personal protective equipment to China on Feb 7. The State Dept also has a memo posted on its .gov website proclaiming it sent out 18 tons of PPE to China.*


Oops.


----------



## RealDave (Mar 30, 2020)

DigitalDrifter said:


> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> > the truth finally comes out about the lack of PPEs, it wasn't Obama not replenishing the stockpile, Tramp says he did it "many, many times," no Tramp gave our PPEs to ....
> ...


If. Obama would hasve run out & repolaced everty one in 2014, they would all be out-of-date because of a 5 year shelf like.


----------



## RealDave (Mar 30, 2020)

koshergrl said:


> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> > koshergrl said:
> ...


 Trump lies every time he opens his mouth & it gets reported.  If you don't wantr it reported, tell Trump to quit lying. It is that fucking simple.


----------



## Dragonlady (Mar 30, 2020)

DigitalDrifter said:


> But of course the left and their media will never do any significant reporting on this.
> (hint to our board libs: Trump was not president in 2009, nor 2010, nor 2011, nor 2012, nor 2013, nor 2014, nor 2015, nor 2016)
> 
> *"the H1N1 influenza outbreak in 2009, which triggered a nationwide shortage of masks and caused a 2- to 3-year backlog orders for the N95 variety, the stockpile distributed about three-quarters of its inventory and didn’t build back the supply."*
> ...



It is not up to the government to supply private hospitals, and most hospitals in the USA are private hospitals.  Why didn't the hospitals increase their supplies?


----------



## koshergrl (Mar 30, 2020)

RealDave said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> > RealDave said:
> ...



No, the reporters lie. They've been busted lying much more often than Trump. 

And leftists lie when they claim Trump lies. They call it *lies* when he engages in hyperbole, they call it *lies* when they remove all the context from a statement and then present it dishonestly and he says "that is not what I said/meant". 

They aren't reporting, they're just lying. Like you are, now.


----------



## koshergrl (Mar 30, 2020)

Superbadbrutha said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> > RealDave said:
> ...



I'm sorry, I have no idea what you're referencing or even what you're saying. Maybe provide links and video. Because my default is to assume that you're lying. And I have yet to be wrong.....


----------



## Doc7505 (Mar 30, 2020)

Jimmy_Chitwood said:


> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> > But of course the left and their media will never do any significant reporting on this.
> ...



~~~~~~
Yes!!!  Obama certainly was "Transforming America" in his image of racism, Socialism, and chaos....


----------



## Flopper (Mar 30, 2020)

DigitalDrifter said:


> But of course the left and their media will never do any significant reporting on this.
> (hint to our board libs: Trump was not president in 2009, nor 2010, nor 2011, nor 2012, nor 2013, nor 2014, nor 2015, nor 2016)
> 
> *"the H1N1 influenza outbreak in 2009, which triggered a nationwide shortage of masks and caused a 2- to 3-year backlog orders for the N95 variety, the stockpile distributed about three-quarters of its inventory and didn’t build back the supply."*
> ...


The Obama administration was not solely responsible for the current shortage of masks. In the intervening years, the stockpile went unreplenished as the Trump administration failed to heed indications that dramatic shortages could occur. 

A series of cost-cutting decisions made by the Trump administration in preceding years gutted the nation’s infectious disease defense infrastructure eliminating most of the pandemic response team.  A WHO report in 2017 cited the US for lack of preparation for a pandemic which was ignored as well as a report by Homeland Security in 2019 which cited the lack of resources to address a major epidermic in the US.   The Trump administration is criticized for not being proactive but the fact is it lacked both resources and planning needed to just be reactive.    









						Was Obama Responsible for N95 Masks Shortage?
					

As the COVID-19 pandemic ratcheted up in the United States, so did partisan finger-pointing.




					www.snopes.com


----------



## edthecynic (Mar 30, 2020)

DigitalDrifter said:


> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> > the truth finally comes out about the lack of PPEs, it wasn't Obama not replenishing the stockpile, Tramp says he did it "many, many times," no Tramp gave our PPEs to ....
> ...


Tramp said he didn't fail and replenished the stockpile "many, many times. Are you now calling him a LIAR?????
Peter: (30:23)
Mr. President, on the stockpile of supplies for a pandemic, yesterday from the podium you blamed your predecessor, saying that when you arrived as president, you said, “We took over an empty shelf.” You’ve been president now for more than three years. *Why didn’t you and your administration fill that shelf?*

Donald Trump: (30:38)
Yeah, *I did. We did fill it twice. We filled it twice and we’ve been distributing that for literally a year. We’ve been filling it *[crosstalk 00:30:46]. That’s a nice question, Peter. Thank you very much. We’ve been filling it out and *we’ve been filling that stockpile many, many times. It’s been filled many, many times.*


----------



## edthecynic (Mar 30, 2020)

koshergrl said:


> No, the reporters lie. They've been busted lying much more often than Trump.


That's a LIE!
Reporters engage in HYPERBOLA which the Right insist is not lying!!!!!


----------



## OldLady (Mar 30, 2020)

Flopper said:


> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> > But of course the left and their media will never do any significant reporting on this.
> ...


That's informative.  Trump doesn't have much use for WHO, apparently; he didn't want their test kits either.   America First, no foreigners telling us what to do!

An attitude can have such an effect on so many things.


----------



## Flopper (Mar 30, 2020)

JoeMoma said:


> It doesn't matter which president we pick.  We can with the benefit of hindsight find thousands of things to "Why didn't they do" them about.


You're right, but the fact is the buck does stops with this president.  He certainly knew or at least his administration was well aware of the fact, that there was no plan to deal with a nationwide epidermic. Resources were totally inadequate.  For 6 weeks after China made the world aware of the epidemic, little was done in the US except blocking travel from China and assuring the American people that Cornavirus was no big deal.  In late February, the president's goal was to downplayed the seriousness of the deadly outbreak, now in the US saying the risk to Americans is still “very low” and that people can relax because Mike Pence has been put in charge of the administration’s response to the virus.  Pence's real mission was to convince the states that the federal government had all the resources needed to fight the virus which of course they didn't.  Pence carried the president's message to Florida that cruise travel was safe. Only days later the CDC told all Americans to avoid cruise travel and a week later the president declared a national emergency.  The US response to the virus in the critical months of January and February is best described as a cluster fuck in which no one seems to have any idea how to proceed.


----------



## JoeMoma (Mar 30, 2020)

Flopper said:


> JoeMoma said:
> 
> 
> > It doesn't matter which president we pick.  We can with the benefit of hindsight find thousands of things to "Why didn't they do" them about.
> ...


Hopefully someday we will elect a president that will see the future as well as you see things in hindsight.  It's not going to be 2020, because neither Trump nor Biden have that ability.


----------



## Flopper (Mar 30, 2020)

JoeMoma said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> > JoeMoma said:
> ...


A president greatest responsibility is to protect the nation from natural or man made disasters. It doesn't take a psychic to realize that a major epidemic will hit the country.  It has never been a question of if but rather when.  Trump was warned multiple times and he choose to ignore it. Now both Trump and the nation will pay the price.


----------



## JoeMoma (Mar 30, 2020)

Flopper said:


> JoeMoma said:
> 
> 
> > Flopper said:
> ...


Thank you Captain Hindsight.


----------



## Likkmee (Mar 30, 2020)

Trump/Obama
Obama/Trump
WTF. The assholes responsible for lack of equipment are the PRIVATE corporations who own this medical~ocracy shit show for millions a month. The boards of directors should be hung for negligence and reckless endangerment to the masses. A giant city like Jew Yakk couldn handle shit. If an asteroid hit they'd better hope there weren't any survivors.
OMG. No bandaids or tetanus shots !
IT'S CLINTONS FAULT !!! NO.. BUSH !!!


----------



## Doc7505 (Mar 30, 2020)

koshergrl said:


> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> > koshergrl said:
> ...



~~~~~~
The answer to the question is that Ford and GE have pledged to manufacture Ventilators within 100 days:









						Ford, GE plan to produce 50,000 ventilators in 100 days
					

Ford Motor and GE Healthcare plan to produce 50,000 ventilators within the next 100 days at a facility in Michigan amid the coronavirus pandemic.




					www.cnbc.com
				




GM balked and claimed an exorbitant cost to manufacture the proposed ventilators. No!! the President didn't lie as 'Superbadbrutha', claims. Then again, 'Superbadbrutha' exaggerates whatever Trump states... He's the 'Jim Costa' of the USMB's.


----------



## Doc7505 (Mar 30, 2020)

JoeMoma said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> > JoeMoma said:
> ...




~~~~~~
According to the Progressive Marxist Socialist/DSA Democrat Commies they elected him in 2008. He was their messiah. Didn't they sing songs about him in schools, was said to walk on water and know what was past and in the future? What they failed to explain was his lies, false claims to transform America, created more racism in America than ever before and nearly collapsed our military strength....


----------



## Superbadbrutha (Mar 30, 2020)

koshergrl said:


> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> > koshergrl said:
> ...



Hell you were wrong when you claimed the media is taking Trump's words out of context.  It's kind of like folks do we the Bible, you read one thing and interpret it as something else.









						Trump’s claims that GM, Ford making ventilators ‘right now’ not true
					

No automaker is anywhere close to making medical gear such as ventilators and remain months away.




					www.mlive.com
				












						GM And Ford Are Not Yet Making Ventilators, Despite Trump’s Assertion
					

Ford and GM are months away from having the capability to produce ventilators in their factories.




					www.forbes.com


----------



## Superbadbrutha (Mar 30, 2020)

Doc7505 said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> > Superbadbrutha said:
> ...



Wow, spoken like a true Trump Humper.  Tell me Trump Humper was this a true statement when Trump said it.


More alarmingly, he said, “General Motors, Ford, so many companies — I had three calls yesterday directly, without having to institute like: ‘You will do this’ —* these companies are making them right now.” *


----------



## Doc7505 (Mar 30, 2020)

Superbadbrutha said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> > Superbadbrutha said:
> ...



~~~~~~
Each of these links were created March 30 2020... Obviously "Superbadbrotha" is a day late and a dollar short in what he claims is true... 









						Ford, GE plan to produce 50,000 ventilators in 100 days
					

Ford Motor and GE Healthcare plan to produce 50,000 ventilators within the next 100 days at a facility in Michigan amid the coronavirus pandemic.




					www.cnbc.com
				












						Medtronic Gives Away Ventilator Design Specs In Coronavirus Fight, Ahead Of Tesla Alliance
					

The company is sharing specifications for a basic model with any company that wants to help produce them for hospitals racing to treat coronavirus patients.




					www.forbes.com
				












						Ford will make ventilators for GE, joining General Motors
					

The "simplified" design doesn’t require electricity




					www.theverge.com


----------



## edthecynic (Mar 31, 2020)

Doc7505 said:


> GM balked and claimed an exorbitant cost to manufacture the proposed ventilators. No!! the President didn't lie


Of course Tramp lied, he ALWAYS lies just like you! It wasn't GM who balked, it was Tramp's FEMA who shit canned the deal, but you knew that already!


----------



## toobfreak (Mar 31, 2020)

DigitalDrifter said:


> *Why didn't Obama replenish the N95 mask national supply that was depleted after the H1N1 outbreak of 2009 ?*


Because Democrats never thought another outbreak would occur again and aren't concerned with outbreaks that occur in non-democrat years figuring they can just blame it on the GOP administration to their gullible not too bright base?


----------



## edthecynic (Mar 31, 2020)

toobfreak said:


> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> > *Why didn't Obama replenish the N95 mask national supply that was depleted after the H1N1 outbreak of 2009 ?*
> ...


LIAR!


----------



## Bo Didleysquat (Mar 31, 2020)

Doc7505 said:


> Jimmy_Chitwood said:
> 
> 
> > DigitalDrifter said:
> ...


Oh for fvck sake you're such a little drama queen.  Find a topic.


----------



## RealDave (Mar 31, 2020)

toobfreak said:


> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> > *Why didn't Obama replenish the N95 mask national supply that was depleted after the H1N1 outbreak of 2009 ?*
> ...


Congress was in charge.  Whny the fuck dikdn't they fund & buy them.

Your fat assed orange piece of shit has been President for 3 fucking years, why didn't he buy them instead of trying to cut CDC funding?

Quit blaming Obama for Trump's ignorance & stupidity.


----------



## RealDave (Mar 31, 2020)

Doc7505 said:


> JoeMoma said:
> 
> 
> > Flopper said:
> ...




You are a lying fuck.    Obama did not cut military spending.  We were bringing troops home from Iraq, etc.  One school class made up a song about Obama - OMG OMG OMG OMG.


----------



## Superbadbrutha (Mar 31, 2020)

Doc7505 said:


> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> > koshergrl said:
> ...



Trump Humpers will lie to the end.  What day was those comments made by Trump?


----------



## RealDave (Mar 31, 2020)

Doc7505 said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> > Superbadbrutha said:
> ...


 So they were not manufacturing them.

Lets depend on them to staret in 100 days?  3 months?  That is the answer>?


----------



## Superbadbrutha (Mar 31, 2020)

RealDave said:


> Doc7505 said:
> 
> 
> > koshergrl said:
> ...



Amazing isn't it, Trump said they were manufacturing them right now, they said they were not, but I am the one exaggerating what Trump says.  Smfh.


----------



## airplanemechanic (Mar 31, 2020)

RealDave said:


> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> > But of course the left and their media will never do any significant reporting on this.
> ...



6 years into Obama's presidency he was still blaming Bush so Trump has at least 3 more years.


----------



## RealDave (Mar 31, 2020)

airplanemechanic said:


> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> > DigitalDrifter said:
> ...



Actually, it was you assfucks blaming Obama for the deficits created by the Bush recession like you still do now.

Your lies can never change the facts that Bush left Obama with the worst recession in 80 years, 800,000 a month job losses, a stock market heading to 6000, unemployment heading to 10%, a housing collapse, a near financial meltdown, and two quagmire wars.

Obama left your orange master a growing economy, alrready low unemployment, climbing stock market, lowered deficits. long styring og mon thly job ghains.

GTrum p squangtered it.  HJe used up[ all the tools to fight a frec ession t make t he umbers look good.

Here we are needing help now & we have to borrow another 4 trillion./

Great work & the fat ass blames Obama.  " No one ever thought of this virus" whebn he fired the pandemic office & igfnored the briefings the Obama administration gave the team of assfgucks that Trump assembled.


----------



## airplanemechanic (Mar 31, 2020)

RealDave said:


> airplanemechanic said:
> 
> 
> > RealDave said:
> ...



No amount of excuses for that half black asshole will change the fact that he presided over the slowest economic recovery in the history of the nation and you can't name a SINGLE Obama policy that was created to spur economic growth.


----------



## Flopper (Mar 31, 2020)

JoeMoma said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> > JoeMoma said:
> ...


A president does not need a crystal ball to deal with a respiratory virus epidemic such as Ebola, SARS, H1H1, MERS, or Coronavirus.  They are all airborne viruses which means, the country would need masks, respirators, shields, gowns, ventilators, and testing supplies to deal with an epidemic. In additions, there has to be a plan at the federal and state level which defines responsibilities and activities which would be put into action on the day the US is informed of an epidemic by the WHO.  
Spending two months during the containment phase forming committees, allocating responsibilities, determining inventories, sources of supply, negotiating contracts, and establishing working arrangements with state health departments is not acceptable.  Just as we can't plan for a nuclear attack when the missiles are in air, we can't plan a response to epidemic after there is already a breakout, at least not if we hope to contain it.


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Mar 31, 2020)

RealDave said:


> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> > edthecynic said:
> ...




"N95 masks really don't expire in terms of their functionality. The only part that is subject to damage over time are the elastic bands that attach the mask to the user's face, which can be damaged by sunlight," Dr. John Balmes, professor of environmental health science at Berkeley Public Health, told Business Insider in an email."









						The US government sent out a shipment of expired face masks to health workers. Here's how face masks can expire, and when they're still usable.
					

Federal shipments of emergency N95 face masks have been found to be expired, but may still offer better protection than nothing, according to experts.




					www.businessinsider.com


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Mar 31, 2020)

Dragonlady said:


> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> > But of course the left and their media will never do any significant reporting on this.
> ...



Nothing has stopped states or hospitals from creating their own stockpiles. They've all failed the American people.


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Mar 31, 2020)

RealDave said:


> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> > DigitalDrifter said:
> ...



I'll say it again. Obama had 8 years, PLUS the personal experience of being the president while the 2009 outbreak.

You fucks want to blame EVERY SINGLE ASPECT OF THIS CRISIS ON ONE SINGLE MAN, Trump.
The truth is, many people past and present failed us ! On every level of government.


----------



## Flopper (Mar 31, 2020)

DigitalDrifter said:


> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> > DigitalDrifter said:
> ...


It really doesn't make sense for every hospital to store up enough supplies to make it through a national emergency.  If they did, we would have far more than needed and your insurance premiums would go through the roof.  Having the federal government stock up enough for national emergencies makes a lot of sense but only if that actually occurs.

The federal aid in an emergency should be allocated to the states.  Then states decide how the aid (supplies) will be distributed.


----------



## Flopper (Mar 31, 2020)

RealDave said:


> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> > DigitalDrifter said:
> ...


Congress doesn't buy anything for the country.  The way it works is the administration request fund in the president's budget for the items and if congress approves it the administration buys it.  Well that's what should happen.  In reality, the president request money for it in his budget  The House and Senate each make up their own budget which may or may not resemble the  president's budget.  They come to some kind of comprise or maybe not and then congress gives the president some money to run the government.  Even if the administration get's an approve budget the administration spends the money anyway they want except for certain mandatory items.


----------



## RealDave (Apr 1, 2020)

Flopper said:


> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> > toobfreak said:
> ...




If your Mommy gives you her credit card to get a list of items at the grocery, who bought it?

You?

So you can say "I bought my Mother's groceries for her"

Congress could. certainly have funded money to restore the national deposit of PPE.  To sat othgerwise is just plain stupid.


----------



## Superbadbrutha (Apr 1, 2020)

airplanemechanic said:


> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> > airplanemechanic said:
> ...



Give us the policies that Trump implemented that dropped unemployment and spurred this economy and don't give me the right wing talking point of "he eased regulations".


----------



## Superbadbrutha (Apr 1, 2020)

DigitalDrifter said:


> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> > toobfreak said:
> ...



What's funny about you Trump Humpin fucks is you blame everyone else and it is NEVER Trumps fault, unless it is something good that is happening.


----------



## Flopper (Apr 1, 2020)

RealDave said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> > RealDave said:
> ...


The last approved budget contained about 6.5 billion dollars for CDC.  It is in discretionary spending which means the president can do pretty much whatever he wants to do with it as long he keeps it within the general category.  Using your example: If Mommy gives you a credit card and says go buy some groceries and you spend all it on ice cream, you have bought your Mother's groceries but you certainly didn't follow her grocery list.  The only way congress can force the president to replenish the nations supply of items needed for an epidemic is to put it in the budget as a line item and make it non-discretionary.


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Apr 1, 2020)

Superbadbrutha said:


> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> > RealDave said:
> ...



Trump had 3 years to get the stock back up, Obama had 8. You do the math.


----------



## Wapasha (Apr 1, 2020)

DigitalDrifter said:


> But of course the left and their media will never do any significant reporting on this.
> (hint to our board libs: Trump was not president in 2009, nor 2010, nor 2011, nor 2012, nor 2013, nor 2014, nor 2015, nor 2016)
> 
> *"the H1N1 influenza outbreak in 2009, which triggered a nationwide shortage of masks and caused a 2- to 3-year backlog orders for the N95 variety, the stockpile distributed about three-quarters of its inventory and didn’t build back the supply."*
> ...


Like any president, he was probably unaware that his CDC was so incompetent. The timeline for the CDC's screw-ups for PPE, testing, ventilators, etc... goes back to 2003.

 Federal officials repeatedly warned that US hospitals lacked enough ventilators -CNN


----------



## Wapasha (Apr 1, 2020)

Kilroy2 said:


> The government seems to have plenty of mask so why did Trump only send 400 masks to NYC which has one of the highest rates


Obviously Trump burned all the masks as soon as he took office.

Does anyone really think Trump, or Obama for that matter, knew how many N95 masks were in the national stockpile? Presidents only know what the incompetent boobs working as career professionals, tells the President.

If people want to know who to be upset with that the FDA had rules in place making it impossible to perform enough tests for COVID-19, be upset with the FDA, and the braniacs in the national health care agencies they work with, who came up with the rule.

If you want to be mad at someone for a lack of PPE or ventilators, be mad at the career federal employees at the CDC who failed us and didn't stock those items. The same goes for your state governments. If your state was not prepared, your state failed you.


----------



## RealDave (Apr 1, 2020)

DigitalDrifter said:


> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> > DigitalDrifter said:
> ...



Anything Obama would have stockpile prior to 2016 would be out of date, assfuck.


----------



## Kilroy2 (Apr 1, 2020)

Wapasha said:


> Kilroy2 said:
> 
> 
> > The government seems to have plenty of mask so why did Trump only send 400 masks to NYC which has one of the highest rates
> ...




That is why they have advisers and I am sure that one of them was aware of the US stockpiles if no one knows then it starts at the top.  Select competent people even if there political preference doesn't match yours.  They might even have told him during a briefing but briefing are long and boring. Hard to remember what everyone said. That why you should have an adviser to sort it out for you if you can't grasp it.


----------



## RealDave (Apr 1, 2020)

How many werer stocked in 2008 & what wewre the numbers in years after that?


----------



## Wapasha (Apr 1, 2020)

RealDave said:


> Anything Obama would have stockpile prior to 2016 would be out of date


Yes, and they rotate the stockpile, so every year they are replacing a specific precentage of the stock that will expire that year. The trick is not to leave the stockpile in a depleted state, just because the stock will expire sometime.

The stockpile is a controlled atmospheric storage facility. Respirators and surgical masks have a shelf life of five years, and might be extended in the optimum long term storage conditions.


----------



## Wapasha (Apr 1, 2020)

I would have loved to be a fly on the wall in February or March, when the CDC told Trump

No - we cannot perform enough COVID-19 tests, because we have an FDA rule preventing us from doing that
No - we don’t have enough PPE in the stockpile, because we never restocked any of it after the SARS and H1N1 outbreak
No- we don’t have enough ventilators, we haven’t had enough ventilators, even though we were told about it almost two decades ago.
Oh, but we spent $15 billion telling taxpayers how to eat better,  $90 million on taxpayer grants to Chinese researchers, and  $106 million on a really nice visitor center decorated with waterfalls and Japanese gardens and a $200,000 fitness center with saunas and zero-gravity chairs.


----------



## Superbadbrutha (Apr 1, 2020)

DigitalDrifter said:


> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> > DigitalDrifter said:
> ...



So how much did Trump get it up?


----------



## Superbadbrutha (Apr 1, 2020)

Wapasha said:


> I would have loved to be a fly on the wall in February or March, when the CDC told Trump
> 
> No - we cannot perform enough COVID-19 tests, because we have an FDA rule preventing us from doing that
> No - we don’t have enough PPE in the stockpile, because we never restocked any of it after the SARS and H1N1 outbreak
> ...



Did you have any links to back any of that or did you hear that on Hannity or Limpbaugh today.


----------



## Wapasha (Apr 1, 2020)

Superbadbrutha said:


> Wapasha said:
> 
> 
> > I would have loved to be a fly on the wall in February or March, when the CDC told Trump
> ...


If you didn't troll, and asked respectfully, I would have provided them, but...

I have the links, to all of that, why don't you? A simple 5 minute Google search should find them all for you.


----------



## Wapasha (Apr 1, 2020)

Kilroy2 said:


> That is why they have advisers and I am sure that one of them was aware of the US stockpiles if no one knows then it starts at the top. Select competent people even if there political preference doesn't match yours. They might even have told him during a briefing but briefing are long and boring. Hard to remember what everyone said. That why you should have an adviser to sort it out for you if you can't grasp it.


The problems with not having enough PPE or ventilators was an ongoing problem going back almost two decades. It's not Bush's fault, not Obama's fault, and not Trump's fault. The fault lies with the career professionals in the CDC, NIH, HHS, DHS etc... who were running their agencies all throughout those years.  I seriously doubt any president was aware that his CDC was not doing their jobs, and as soon as we encountered a real epedemic that they'd fall flat on their faces for not doing their jobs, and not being prepared.


----------



## Flopper (Apr 1, 2020)

Wapasha said:


> Kilroy2 said:
> 
> 
> > The government seems to have plenty of mask so why did Trump only send 400 masks to NYC which has one of the highest rates
> ...


I don't think it's the people it's the system.  We are totally hung up on checks and balance, insuring everyone is treated equally, making sure you are following the laws, rules, regulations, and policy of current president because your job depends on it. 

Federal career employees are very good at keeping the system running.  That's why a president that knows nothing about running the government can hire a bunch people whose only qualification is loyalty and still the wheels of government keep running.  If the president and his cabinet disappeared tomorrow, things would run just fine because the career employees will keep the machine running, just don't ask them to change anything.


----------



## Kilroy2 (Apr 1, 2020)

Flopper said:


> Wapasha said:
> 
> 
> > Kilroy2 said:
> ...




well I can understand that because the system is in place. Still if your state has half the death rates in the US that all the rest added together, somebody has to step in and say something.  It is suspicious that they only gave 400 with to a state with 75,000 active cases.  Then they added 1000 more if I remember correctly after they complained.  Is it because it a predominately democrat state?  It was this state that went after Trump associates during the Mueller investigation.   Coincidence

Still it would seem to me that a smart politician would want to help them when they are in need especially during an election year.


----------



## edthecynic (Apr 2, 2020)

DigitalDrifter said:


> *Trump had 3 years to get the stock back up*, Obama had 8. You do the math.


Tramp claimed he replenished the stockpile "many, many times" are you calling him a LIAR???
If not, there goes your bullshit that it was Obama fault Tramp failed to distribute the stockpile to the hospitals!!!!!!

Peter: (30:23)
Mr. President, on the stockpile of supplies for a pandemic, yesterday from the podium you blamed your predecessor, saying that when you arrived as president, you said, “We took over an empty shelf.” You’ve been president now for more than three years. *Why didn’t you and your administration fill that shelf?*

Donald Trump: (30:38)
Yeah, *I did. We did fill it twice. We filled it twice and we’ve been distributing that for literally a year. We’ve been filling it *[crosstalk 00:30:46]. That’s a nice question, Peter. Thank you very much. We’ve been filling it out and *we’ve been filling that stockpile many, many times. It’s been filled many, many times.*


----------



## edthecynic (Apr 2, 2020)

Wapasha said:


> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> > Wapasha said:
> ...


BULLSHIT!


----------



## Wapasha (Apr 3, 2020)

edthecynic said:


> Wapasha said:
> 
> 
> > Superbadbrutha said:
> ...


You are the one whose too ignorant to do the Goggle search. You think your being vulgar towards me will motivate me to hold your hand, by me going thru the trouble of posting links?

I do not suffer fools, especially vulgar trolls. Stay ignorant, this way the little faux bubble you live will stay in tatact.


----------



## Flopper (Apr 3, 2020)

Kilroy2 said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> > Wapasha said:
> ...


I agree. 
     0
i think there's a problem in the distribution.  As I understand it all supplies go to a central warehouse and someone decides who get's what, hopefully based on need. Since ever hospital in every state sees a need, someone has to decide and generally in goverment, that goes up the chain of command.


----------



## edthecynic (Apr 3, 2020)

Wapasha said:


> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> > Wapasha said:
> ...


Thank you for admitting you got NOTHING!!!!!


----------



## Bobob (Apr 3, 2020)

DigitalDrifter said:


> But of course the left and their media will never do any significant reporting on this.
> (hint to our board libs: Trump was not president in 2009, nor 2010, nor 2011, nor 2012, nor 2013, nor 2014, nor 2015, nor 2016)
> 
> *"the H1N1 influenza outbreak in 2009, which triggered a nationwide shortage of masks and caused a 2- to 3-year backlog orders for the N95 variety, the stockpile distributed about three-quarters of its inventory and didn’t build back the supply."*
> ...



About this rating 
*What's True*
The U.S. federal stockpile of N95 protective face masks was largely depleted during the 2009 swine flu outbreak and was not restocked.
*What's False*
However, the Obama administration was not solely responsible for the current shortage of masks. In the intervening years, the stockpile went unreplenished as the Trump administration failed to heed indications that dramatic shortages could occur.
Why didn't Trump replenish the supply? What he did was to disband the pandemic task force that was formed by Obama.


----------



## Superbadbrutha (Apr 3, 2020)




----------



## rightwinger (Apr 4, 2020)

Interesting how in over three years, Trump did not replenish any


----------



## edthecynic (Apr 4, 2020)

rightwinger said:


> Interesting how in over three years, Trump did not replenish any


----------



## Mac-7 (Apr 4, 2020)

RealDave said:


> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> > But of course the left and their media will never do any significant reporting on this.
> ...


The primary responsibility for PPE, ventilators and other medical equipment belongs to the states and local government

new york failed to maintain m95 masks and other necessary supplies and now coumo is doing CYA 

at the same time the federal government should have replenished its stocks also

so there is blame to go around including Dr Fauci


----------



## rightwinger (Apr 4, 2020)

Mac-7 said:


> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> > DigitalDrifter said:
> ...


Expecting each state to predict the severity of infection and properly stock for it is no way to do business. New York is among the worst in the world. Should every state stock as if they will be the worst infected in the world?

The smart way is for each state to stock at a base level. The Federal Government should stock to fill the voids when the pandemic hits. 

Trump is working each state against each other and blaming the states that have the worst infections.


----------



## Mac-7 (Apr 4, 2020)

rightwinger said:


> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> > RealDave said:
> ...


I think that is already the plan

unfortunately most states and the feds have been asleep at the wheel

but one obvious problem is relying on china to produce  for us instead of making it here


----------



## InstantOn (Apr 4, 2020)

Restocking in 2009 wouldn't have helped unless there was continuous replacement and restocking. N95 masks have an expiration date 'cause they'll start to deteriorate over time. I hope everyone learns something from this dreadful experience.


----------



## rightwinger (Apr 4, 2020)

InstantOn said:


> Restocking in 2009 wouldn't have helped unless there was continuous replacement and restocking. N95 masks have an expiration date 'cause they'll start to deteriorate over time. I hope everyone learns something from this dreadful experience.


Trump came into office in Jan 2017. 
He was given an infectious disease team to advise on the potential for an epidemic and assess readiness 

Trump made no changes to existing stock and disbanded his pandemic team as unnecessary


----------



## edthecynic (Apr 4, 2020)

Mac-7 said:


> unfortunately most states and the feds have been asleep at the wheel


----------



## edthecynic (Apr 4, 2020)

rightwinger said:


> InstantOn said:
> 
> 
> > Restocking in 2009 wouldn't have helped unless there was continuous replacement and restocking. N95 masks have an expiration date 'cause they'll start to deteriorate over time. I hope everyone learns something from this dreadful experience.
> ...


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Apr 4, 2020)

edthecynic said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Interesting how in over three years, Trump did not replenish any



And interesting that leaders before him didn't replenish those supplies as well.


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Apr 4, 2020)

rightwinger said:


> InstantOn said:
> 
> 
> > Restocking in 2009 wouldn't have helped unless there was continuous replacement and restocking. N95 masks have an expiration date 'cause they'll start to deteriorate over time. I hope everyone learns something from this dreadful experience.
> ...



Yeah, that really sucks, and it also sucks that Obama had 8 years, and didn't get those supplies stocked up as well.


----------



## Wapasha (Apr 4, 2020)

edthecynic said:


> Wapasha said:
> 
> 
> > edthecynic said:
> ...


I'm not going to hold your hand. You are just lazy, you think ranting and bitching are a replacement for knowledge


----------



## Wapasha (Apr 4, 2020)

Bobob said:


> About this rating
> *What's True*
> The U.S. federal stockpile of N95 protective face masks was largely depleted during the 2009 swine flu outbreak and was not restocked.
> *What's False*
> ...


The answer is simple, the same lazy and incompetent career professionals whose job it is to restock the masks, were the same people working under Obama, and now Trump. They didn't replenish supplies in 2009, they didn't do it in 2019 either.

I assure you, neither Trump nor Obama spent the wee hours of their mornings pouring over the databases and spread sheets, checking up on the CDC to see if they restocked PPE.


----------



## Wapasha (Apr 4, 2020)

rightwinger said:


> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> > RealDave said:
> ...


Each of the state legislatures create laws and regulations which dictate how many items, and which type of items, go into there state emergency stockpiles. They write their own laws which decide how many beans, brooms and band-aids go into their stockpile. They stock food, water, fuel, etc... to take care of their state, counties and cities, in case of a flood, tornado etc... 

It is each state's responsibility to make sure their emergency supplies are always stocked and resupplied, in accordance with their own state laws and regulations. It's one thing if a state followed their own laws and had the designated amount of PPE, etc... in their stockpiles. And then when a pandemic like this one hits, they sadly find out they underestimated.

However, it's another thing altogether, if the state government chose to ignore those laws and decided not to stock the required items. Or worse yet, if they decided that instead of stockpiling the required ventilators, they wanted  blow a few hundred million dollars on pet projects by their greedy. self-serving politicians.

Any state that refuses to take care of it's own citizens, where their only emergency plan is a one page note that says _"Do nothing, just call the federal government for help,"_ well that's a state government that needs to be tossed out, and the people need to elect a new one.

FEMA, the CDC, NIH, or any federal government agency, is slow and ponderous, with a one-size-fits-all foot print. The state and local governments are the ones who know intimately what the needs and wants their citizens are.

When wildfires rage in California, they don't sit on their hands and wait for the feds to show up. When there is a disaster in a state, it's the state that immediately steps into action. Waiting for the feds to show up in a week or so later is not a good plan.


----------



## edthecynic (Apr 4, 2020)

Wapasha said:


> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> > Wapasha said:
> ...


You got NOTHING!


----------



## edthecynic (Apr 4, 2020)

Wapasha said:


> Bobob said:
> 
> 
> > About this rating
> ...


COVIDIOT Tramp appointed "only the best" head of the CDC, he owns it!


----------



## rightwinger (Apr 4, 2020)

Trump gave a $1.5 trillion tax cut to billionaires

He couldn’t afford to buy a few freaking masks?


----------



## Care4all (Apr 4, 2020)

Wapasha said:


> I would have loved to be a fly on the wall in February or March, when the CDC told Trump
> 
> No - we cannot perform enough COVID-19 tests, because we have an FDA rule preventing us from doing that
> No - we don’t have enough PPE in the stockpile, because we never restocked any of it after the SARS and H1N1 outbreak
> ...


How about just giving the link you got your post info from, instead of playing these games????


----------



## Superbadbrutha (Apr 4, 2020)

Wapasha said:


> Bobob said:
> 
> 
> > About this rating
> ...



So why don't you tell Trump to stop blaming Obama for the shortage if that's the case.


----------



## Flopper (Apr 4, 2020)

Mac-7 said:


> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> > DigitalDrifter said:
> ...


 A State cannot muster the resources that the federal government can to deal with any disaster that might occur for several reasons.  First being states can not create money.  The federal government has the power to create whatever funds are needed in a disaster.  Secondly, the federal government can move supplies and other resources between states as the need arises.  Last, for every state to maintain and equivalent to the CDC, FEMA, and other parts of the federal government sufficient to handle any disaster  would be wasteful and cost prohibited.

Hospitals with the help of local and state government need to be ready to handle the more common disasters such as fires, floods, storms, explosions, train and plane accidents, etc, not a pandemics the size of which the nation has not seen in a hundreds years.


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Apr 4, 2020)

Superbadbrutha said:


> Wapasha said:
> 
> 
> > Bobob said:
> ...



If you're going to blame Trump for failing to build the supply up during his 3 years, then you must also blame Obama for failing to build it up during his 8 years.
See how that works ?


----------



## Mac-7 (Apr 5, 2020)

Flopper said:


> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> > RealDave said:
> ...


What you say is true up to a point

states can do little during an emergency 

but they have had about 10 years since the previous chinese pandemic and that is time enough to stockpile needed supplies and equipment

but states like new york said why bother?

uncle sugar will take care of us when the time comes


----------



## Superbadbrutha (Apr 5, 2020)

DigitalDrifter said:


> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> > Wapasha said:
> ...



I haven't blamed anyone for failing to build the supply up, that is what you Trump Humpers have been doing.


----------



## Manonthestreet (Apr 5, 2020)

Cause there was more important stuff to do like hosting riots across the country


----------



## candycorn (Apr 5, 2020)

This new piece from AP details just some of the details of the blob’s momentous fuck up.









						US 'wasted' months before preparing for coronavirus pandemic
					

WASHINGTON (AP) — After the first alarms sounded in early January that an outbreak of a novel coronavirus  in China might ignite a global pandemic, the Trump administration squandered nearly two months that could have been used to bolster the federal stockpile  of critically needed medical...




					apnews.com


----------



## IM2 (Apr 5, 2020)

MAGAman said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > I don’t need to.  I had put up with 8 years of you and your rightest media trashing Obama every fucking minute.
> ...


No he isn't.


----------



## IM2 (Apr 5, 2020)

This OP is another lie, because Obama did replenish things. Furthermore, he left trumps ass a pandemic response team and we know what trump did with that.


----------



## Bobob (Apr 5, 2020)

DigitalDrifter said:


> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> > Wapasha said:
> ...



I see how that works, absolutely! Both boys failed in this effort. However, The World Health Organization announced in
December that a pandemic was on its way and Trump did nothing except to blame the Democrats for a hoax.....for 2 months. He then appoints two hacks to head our effort, instead of medical experts and scientists who have the experience.
He is only making things worse with his blather and people like you are reveling in his bad behavior, as usual.


----------



## Flopper (Apr 5, 2020)

DigitalDrifter said:


> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> > Wapasha said:
> ...


The fact is both the Obama and Trump administration are both guilty of not rebuilding the supply. However this a diversion from a far more serious problem.  For the two critical months when the virus was in the containment phase, from early January to Early March, the president downplayed the seriousness of virus, comparing it to  "just the common flu", a hoax, and he backed his comments with his lack of action, doing almost nothing except closing the border to the those from China.   He blamed the press for acting hysterically about the virus, which had spread from China, to Japan, South Korea, Iran, Italy and the U.S, and he downplayed its dangers, saying against expert opinion it was on par with the flu. On Feb 26th, he reassures the nation that the federal government is ready to handle any outbreak.   Did he order masks and protective gear during this period when the virus was spreading? Nope. The states were not allowed to test for the virus in Feb which made tracing contacts almost impossible.  Those two precious months when the virus could have been contained were gone by the time Trump put the wheels in motion on March 4th.  The containment phase was ending and mitigation phase was beginning.


----------



## Flopper (Apr 5, 2020)

Mac-7 said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> > Mac-7 said:
> ...


Of course, the states could stock pile if the feds said they needed to do so but that has never been the case.  The states stockpile only enough to last till the feds to get there.  Just as a tornado or hurricane does not hit every state, epidemics, can be selected which makes it bit wasteful for every state to stockpile for what is very unlikely to occur their state.  This is the first pandemic that hit a number of states in a hundred years.  For every state to build a stockpile would be wasteful.

Another point to keep in mind is that the CDC employs over 10,000 people of which about 2500 are epidemiologist.  Most states employ between 0 and 3 epidemiologist.  Most state have no plans for a pandemic because that is something the federal government plans and they inform the states as what their part should be.

States should plan on what is likely to effect their state and federal government should plan on events that are not likely to hit any specific state but likely to hit somewhere in the nation.


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Apr 5, 2020)

Superbadbrutha said:


> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> > Superbadbrutha said:
> ...



You can actually say that with a straight face ?
Ok, maybe you SPECIFICALLY haven't blamed anyone specific, but YOUR side sure the fuck has, and the fingers have been exclusively pointed at Trump !
This is why I started this thread. It wasn't to BLAME Obama specifically, it was intended to show your side, that we have had the warnings for many many years, that we were not prepared for this size of pandemic, and we were not prepared for the consequences of not being prepared.
All of our leaders have failed, going back decades !


----------



## Superbadbrutha (Apr 5, 2020)

DigitalDrifter said:


> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> > DigitalDrifter said:
> ...



Who the fuck is my side?  Trump is the POTUS TODAY, who the hell else are they going to point the finger at.



> This is why I started this thread. It wasn't to BLAME Obama specifically, it was intended to show your side, that we have had the warnings for many many years, that we were not prepared for this size of pandemic, and we were not prepared for the consequences of not being prepared.
> All of our leaders have failed, going back decades !



Who the fuck is MY side?


----------



## MacTheKnife (Apr 5, 2020)

DigitalDrifter said:


> But of course the left and their media will never do any significant reporting on this.
> (hint to our board libs: Trump was not president in 2009, nor 2010, nor 2011, nor 2012, nor 2013, nor 2014, nor 2015, nor 2016)
> 
> *"the H1N1 influenza outbreak in 2009, which triggered a nationwide shortage of masks and caused a 2- to 3-year backlog orders for the N95 variety, the stockpile distributed about three-quarters of its inventory and didn’t build back the supply."*
> ...



Not even to mention they try and compara the chinese virus to the ebola virus and how obama handled that should be the model for Trump and how he should deal with the chinese virus.....nonesene.

First of all the chinese  virus is much more contagious than ebola.  

Obama did not even shut down the visitors from Africa even at the height of the epidemic.......all obama did was to send teams over to Afrida to help them....and quarantine those who came to America that had the virus.

In no way would anything Obama did help in the current fight against the Chinese Virus.


----------



## MacTheKnife (Apr 5, 2020)

DigitalDrifter said:


> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> > DigitalDrifter said:
> ...



Exactly.....after 9/11 there was a lot of chatter about how we were vulnurable to a biological attack....then the talk faded away and obviously nothing was done.  

I think the primare reason for our lack of preparation lies with the CDC.....they above anyone else should have been promoting a preparation for any possible pandemic.  

Thus the real question is  how the CDC failed to prepare us.


----------



## Mac-7 (Apr 5, 2020)

Flopper said:


> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> > Flopper said:
> ...


*Of course, the states could stock pile if the feds said they needed to do so but that has never been the case.  The states stockpile only enough to last till the feds to get there. *

not so

Its always been the states and local government with primary responsibility for the health of their citizens

the states like new york and california chose to be unprepared


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Apr 5, 2020)

IM2 said:


> This OP is another lie, because Obama did replenish things. Furthermore, he left trumps ass a pandemic response team and we know what trump did with that.



Sorry pal, but you're full of shit.

FACT CHECK
*Fact check: Did the Obama administration deplete the federal stockpile of N95 masks?

The claim: The Obama administration used and did not replenish the nation’s emergency stockpile of medical supplies, including N95 masks*

*Our rating: True*
We rate this claim TRUE because it is supported by our research. There is no indication that the Obama administration took significant steps to replenish the supply of N95 masks in the Strategic National Stockpile after it was depleted from repeated crises. Calls for action came from experts at the time concerned for the country’s ability to respond to future serious pandemics. Such recommendations were, for whatever reason, not heeded.









						Fact check: Did the Obama administration deplete the federal stockpile of N95 masks?
					

During the presidency of Barack Obama, the national stockpile was seriously taxed as the administration addressed multiple crises over eight years.



					www.usatoday.com


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Apr 6, 2020)

Superbadbrutha said:


> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> > Superbadbrutha said:
> ...



Fingers need to be pointed at all leaders past and present for failing to prepare for this pandemic, and failing to protect the American people. 

Have you read the HHS study from 2005 ? I did. It's longer than shit, and very detailed and boring, but It spelled out what would be needed if we were hit by another Spanish Flu size pandemic.
Bush failed, all governors at that time failed.
Obama failed, all governors at that time failed.
Trump failed, all governors at this time have failed.


----------



## Flopper (Apr 6, 2020)

Mac-7 said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> > Mac-7 said:
> ...


They have primary responsibility of delivering healthcare to their citizens.  That does not mean buying billions of dollars of supplies that they are not likely to need but others states will need. Centrally purchasing supplies and distributing where needed can be done far cheaper than every state doing it.  It would be a huge duplication of cost and effort.


----------



## Mac-7 (Apr 6, 2020)

Flopper said:


> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> > Flopper said:
> ...


Thats not a bad idea

I also think that medical personnel could be shuttled around the country from cities that are not overwhelmed to places like new york where they need more doctors and nurses


----------



## jc456 (Apr 6, 2020)

The better question is why didn't the governors take care of their constituents with ordering them?  How is it a president's position?  JB Prickzger in Illinois blaming trump for not having ventilators on order in February.  Where were Prickzger's orders for them?  how is it he is beyond blame?  ew, ew, .  Isn't the state Prickzger's to be responsible for?  when did Trump become governor of Illinois?


----------



## jc456 (Apr 6, 2020)

Flopper said:


> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> > Flopper said:
> ...


why not?  if it is their responsibility, it's their responsibility.  I love it, the push the blame from the true idiots that didn't place orders in February to help their own.  It wasn't trump's nor obammy's. it isn't a president's position to provide local healthcare.  it is mayors and governors.  but hey, keep your tongue tight against your demofks dick.


----------



## Ame®icano (Apr 6, 2020)

DigitalDrifter said:


> But of course the left and their media will never do any significant reporting on this.
> (hint to our board libs: Trump was not president in 2009, nor 2010, nor 2011, nor 2012, nor 2013, nor 2014, nor 2015, nor 2016)
> 
> *"the H1N1 influenza outbreak in 2009, which triggered a nationwide shortage of masks and caused a 2- to 3-year backlog orders for the N95 variety, the stockpile distributed about three-quarters of its inventory and didn’t build back the supply."*
> ...



*California once had mobile hospitals and ventilator stockpile. But it dismantled them.* - LA Times

*California once had mobile hospitals and ventilator stockpile. But it dismantled them. *- The San Diego Union Tribune


----------



## RealDave (Apr 6, 2020)

jc456 said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> > Mac-7 said:
> ...


When they went to buy, the federal govertnment sucked up the supplies.
If the feds aren't supposed to help the states why is Fuckhead Trump buying them all?


----------



## Wapasha (Apr 6, 2020)

DigitalDrifter said:


> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> > DigitalDrifter said:
> ...


I wouldn't say those presidents failed in every area. I'd say the career professionals in the CDC and the other federal health agencies failed. Those agencies couldn't even keep our national stockpile resupplied. There are procedures and regulations which tell those people how they are supposed to do their jobs. Our presidents are not supposed to micromanage those agencies.

The failures we ran into were a lack of ventilators, masks, face shields and other PPE not being properly resupplied to the national stockpile. We also had a couple of FDA rules, which made it impossible for the nation to perform enough blood tests to check for the virus. We had another FDA rule restricting the manufacture of ventilators. None of these were something I would say were the fault of the president. Those were all the fault of federal agencies not following procedures, or not recognizing the bottle necks that those FDA regs would cause during an epidemic.


----------



## Wapasha (Apr 6, 2020)

RealDave said:


> When they went to buy, the federal govertnment sucked up the supplies.
> If the feds aren't supposed to help the states why is Fuckhead Trump buying them all?


Maybe because we have a national emergency on our hands.


----------



## RealDave (Apr 6, 2020)

DigitalDrifter said:


> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> > DigitalDrifter said:
> ...


Nope, assfuck.  We blame Trump for inaction since this virus started.

It was TRUMP that blamed Obama for something the stupid fat fucker never did himself.    " OMG OMG the shelves were bare OMG OMG OMG"  A lie.

So fuck you & your orange buddy.  I've had enough of both of your lies.


----------



## RealDave (Apr 6, 2020)

Wapasha said:


> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> > When they went to buy, the federal govertnment sucked up the supplies.
> ...


So the Fed is supposed to supply the states?    Did you fail to keep up with the conversation or what.


----------



## RealDave (Apr 6, 2020)

Wapasha said:


> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> > Superbadbrutha said:
> ...


  Masks have a 5 year shelve life.  Anything Obama bought & stored prior to 2016 would have been expired.


----------



## Wapasha (Apr 6, 2020)

DigitalDrifter said:


> This is why I started this thread. It wasn't to BLAME Obama specifically, it was intended to show your side, that we have had the warnings for many many years, that we were not prepared for this size of pandemic, and we were not prepared for the consequences of not being prepared.
> All of our leaders have failed, going back decades !


And what will Trump do after this crisis is over, and things get back to normal?  He will do what presidents and Congress do, they will update existing legislation and regulations, or write new legislation and regulations, and the president will order the various agencies to write new procedures and rules.

And then what happens if the same career professionals and bureaucrats working in the various federal agencies, who failed to follow the rules and regulations, like failing to resupply the national stockpile, do so again? We already had regs stating that they must resupply, and they didn't follow them.

Hopefully there will be new rules which specify that during a national public health emergency, that certain FDA rules will kick into place, for example allowing state and private labs to perform testing, and allowing the expedited  manufacturing of respirators and PPE, will be created.


----------



## jc456 (Apr 6, 2020)

RealDave said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > Flopper said:
> ...


well duh, the governors told him to, and he did what they asked.  again, why didn't the governors order them in February?  I'm still waiting on the Prickzger part of this.  why he didn't.  he said he didn't, he claimed he was waiting on the pres.  what stopped him, Prickzger?


----------



## Wapasha (Apr 6, 2020)

RealDave said:


> So the Fed is supposed to supply the states? Did you fail to keep up with the conversation or what.


Are you unclear what the national stockpile is for?? 

I'll tell you what *is not* the purpose of the US national stockpile, it's purpose *is not* so that states can ignore stocking their own supplies for state disasters and medical emergencies.

As I said in an early post, any responsible state government will have it's own state emergency stockpile. They should not ignore the needs of their citizens during a state wide emergency, and just cry to the feds for help. They should not under supply their emergency needs, and become a burden on the nation's stock pile, just because they wanted to cut corners, save money, and blow millions of dollars on pet projects instead.


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Apr 6, 2020)

Wapasha said:


> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> > Superbadbrutha said:
> ...



My point is, if you're going to blame Trump, you need to also blame past administrations.


----------



## Wapasha (Apr 6, 2020)

Flopper said:


> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> > Superbadbrutha said:
> ...


And you know who was telling Trump that the virus was not a threat to the USA, that our federal agencies would be able to contain it? That would be the experts in the CDC, NIH, etc...


----------



## Wapasha (Apr 6, 2020)

DigitalDrifter said:


> My point is, if you're going to blame Trump, you need to also blame past administrations.


Agreed, but  we know some people are only blaming Trump. Apparently it's Trump's fault he did not know about the inadequate regulations, procedures and laws that have been in place for the past 30 years. It's  Trump's fault he was unaware that the national stockpile was not properly being resupplied. Etc...


----------



## Wapasha (Apr 6, 2020)

Bobob said:


> I see how that works, absolutely! Both boys failed in this effort. However, The World Health Organization announced in
> December that a pandemic was on its way and Trump did nothing except to blame the Democrats for a hoax.....for 2 months. He then appoints two hacks to head our effort, instead of medical experts and scientists who have the experience.
> He is only making things worse with his blather and people like you are reveling in his bad behavior, as usual.


And as late as January 14th, that same World Health Organization told the world that the coronavirus was not contagious between humans. And I guess that too  is just mean old 0range man's fault?


----------



## Wapasha (Apr 6, 2020)

Superbadbrutha said:


> So why don't you tell Trump to stop blaming Obama for the shortage if that's the case.


Because the ass hats in the media are blaming Trump, and he's properly pointing out to those partisan hacks, that the problems with resupplying the stockpile predates his administration by over a decade.


----------



## jc456 (Apr 6, 2020)

DigitalDrifter said:


> Wapasha said:
> 
> 
> > DigitalDrifter said:
> ...


and governors.


----------



## RealDave (Apr 6, 2020)

Wapasha said:


> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> > So the Fed is supposed to supply the states? Did you fail to keep up with the conversation or what.
> ...


Sorry the SNS is supposed to resupply the States when events like this happen.  Not whine & compete against them in buying supplies.


----------



## RealDave (Apr 6, 2020)

Wapasha said:


> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> > So why don't you tell Trump to stop blaming Obama for the shortage if that's the case.
> ...


If Obama is to blame then so it Trump.  Show me where Trump said that it was his fault for not  filling the SNS under his administration.  If you can't, then you really need to STFU

T


----------



## RealDave (Apr 6, 2020)

Wapasha said:


> Bobob said:
> 
> 
> > I see how that works, absolutely! Both boys failed in this effort. However, The World Health Organization announced in
> ...


show me that report.


----------



## Wapasha (Apr 6, 2020)

Care4all said:


> How about just giving the link you got your post info from, instead of playing these games????


I explained it in my first response. If he'd had been respectful and asked for the links, I'd have provided them. Instead he acted like a jerk.  Surprising how that works, if someone insults your character, then you don't feel like going out of your way for them.

Plus he was lazy.  All he had to do was cut and paste what I said and do a simple internet search, and he's find all the links he could ever desire. That is what I normally do whaen I see someone post something that I was unaware of. I'll pick out key wrods and stick them into an internet search. If I still cannot find what I'm looking I'll simply ask if they have links to those things. But instead, all he did had insult and ridicule me further. Which makes me even less incline to help him out.

Simple internet search anyone could have done, by cutting and pasting what I said:





__





						cannot perform enough COVID-19 tests, because we have an FDA rule preventing - Search
					






					www.bing.com
				








__





						PPE in the stockpile, because we never restocked any of it after the SARS and H1N1 - Search
					






					www.bing.com
				




Preferred links:

1)  Policy for Diagnostic Tests for Coronavirus Disease-2019 during the Public Health Emergency 

2)  Face masks in national stockpile have not been substantially replenished since 2009 

3)  Federal officials repeatedly warned that US hospitals lacked enough ventilators 

4)  FDA Relaxes Rules To Allow for More Ventilators, Finally


----------



## Wapasha (Apr 6, 2020)

RealDave said:


> show me that report.


 FLASHBACK Jan. 14: WHO Tells Everyone Don’t Worry Because China Says Coronavirus Isn’t Contagious


----------



## Wapasha (Apr 6, 2020)

RealDave said:


> Wapasha said:
> 
> 
> > Superbadbrutha said:
> ...


I'm not blaming Obama, so no need to be vulgar

Try just talking with people in a rational way, and stop with all the hostility.


----------



## Wapasha (Apr 6, 2020)

edthecynic said:


> COVIDIOT Tramp appointed "only the best" head of the CDC, he owns it!


But Obama doesn't? Just Trump?


----------



## martimar (Apr 6, 2020)

Kilroy2 said:


> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> > But of course the left and their media will never do any significant reporting on this.
> ...


Who needs New York?


----------



## RealDave (Apr 6, 2020)

Wapasha said:


> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> > COVIDIOT Tramp appointed "only the best" head of the CDC, he owns it!
> ...


Trump's picks to run stuff are pathetic.


----------



## edthecynic (Apr 6, 2020)

Wapasha said:


> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> > COVIDIOT Tramp appointed "only the best" head of the CDC, he owns it!
> ...


That's right!


----------



## Superbadbrutha (Apr 6, 2020)

Wapasha said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> > DigitalDrifter said:
> ...



...but he knows more than the experts.


----------



## Bobob (Apr 6, 2020)

RealDave said:


> Wapasha said:
> 
> 
> > Bobob said:
> ...


*The World Knows an Apocalyptic Pandemic Is Coming*
*But nobody is interested in doing anything about it.*
BY LAURIE GARRETT | SEPTEMBER 20, 2019, 12:48 PM


----------



## Bobob (Apr 6, 2020)

Wapasha said:


> Bobob said:
> 
> 
> > I see how that works, absolutely! Both boys failed in this effort. However, The World Health Organization announced in
> ...



Trump denied that there was a problem and blamed the Dems for a "hoax".  It is his fault for not turning it over to the medical and science communities. Instead, he installed 2 inexperienced hacks to head up the response. Amateur night in Dixie.


----------



## Bobob (Apr 6, 2020)

Wapasha said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> > DigitalDrifter said:
> ...


and also Dr Fausi, et al and Trump brushed them aside.


----------



## Bobob (Apr 6, 2020)

RealDave said:


> Wapasha said:
> 
> 
> > DigitalDrifter said:
> ...


----------



## Kilroy2 (Apr 6, 2020)

Bobob said:


> Wapasha said:
> 
> 
> > Bobob said:
> ...




Its like a feeding frenzy as FOX commentator downplay the situation quoting such ridiculous stats that is  not as bad as this or that that happen years ago. The right wing media leads their flock down a path that fake stories that the CDC is padding the numbers for political reasons. Trump takes this as now he can make such comments as you mention. Ignoring one significant fact. 

That fact is that people have caught this disease and some have died. To make light of it or downplay it will cost the re pubs dearly in the next election. It show that they will say anything to maintain power no matter  what even if its not the truth but just their spin on it.  People have family members who have died and have been sick. I am sure they do not buy this hype by the right.

MAGA , well here is what Trump's Maga has created which is a country like America which has places where you can't even go to the store and buy toilet paper and other minor necessities in arguable one of the  richest and most productive nations in the world. Where people have died and right spins it and ignores people dying as yada yada this and yada yada that. Ignoring one fundamental truth. No on is in a hurry to die and if life matters then you can't belittle death.


----------



## RealDave (Apr 7, 2020)

Wapasha said:


> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> > show me that report.
> ...


WHO said the preliminary investigations show no clear evidence...

1). It is not a WHO study
2). The Chinese had not found an exact route of human to human transfer.  It did not say there was none just that they did not know how.


----------



## tigerred59 (Apr 7, 2020)

DigitalDrifter said:


> But of course the left and their media will never do any significant reporting on this.
> (hint to our board libs: Trump was not president in 2009, nor 2010, nor 2011, nor 2012, nor 2013, nor 2014, nor 2015, nor 2016)
> 
> *"the H1N1 influenza outbreak in 2009, which triggered a nationwide shortage of masks and caused a 2- to 3-year backlog orders for the N95 variety, the stockpile distributed about three-quarters of its inventory and didn’t build back the supply."*
> ...


*Tell you what, you answer this and I'll answer your question, otherwise you sorry brain dead simp, shut the fuck up.*
*Trump Says ‘Nobody’ Knew Pandemic Was Coming. His Adviser Warned Of It In January.*
Peter Navarro, Trump’s trade adviser, reportedly penned two memos — in January and then February — warning of potential catastrophe because of COVID-19.


----------



## tigerred59 (Apr 7, 2020)

Kilroy2 said:


> Bobob said:
> 
> 
> > Wapasha said:
> ...


*FOX NEWS will go down in history along with red states, Trump supporters and Trump as single handily prolonging this pandemic. How these rating chasing advertising needing bastards all sleep at night, only God knows...but one thing is certain....despite the lies they tell their viewers, all them mf's are bunkering down with the advice the Dr. is telling us...they may not be telling their viewers this shit, but these cowards are all down with the program....trust me.*


----------



## Wapasha (Apr 7, 2020)

Bobob said:


> and also Dr Fausi, et al and Trump brushed them aside.


Trump did not brush them aside. Remember, back on Jan 26th Dr Fauci was telling the US public that COVID-19 was not something to worry about, and it was of a very low risk to the US. Five days later Trump declared the virus a national public health emergency, banned flights from China, and instituted quarantine procedures for incoming travelers. 

So stop with this crap that Trump "_brushed them aside_." Trump was being called a racist, a xenophobe and that he was overreacting, by the same Trump-haters who claim he didn't act soon enough,or that he brushed aside the recommendations by the CDC and NIH medical experts.


----------



## Neil Austen (Apr 7, 2020)

Obama set up a Pandemic Response Team to take care of it. However, Trump FIRED them in 2018.


----------



## Wapasha (Apr 7, 2020)

tigerred59 said:


> *ell you what, you answer this and I'll answer your question, otherwise you sorry brain dead simp, shut the fuck up.*
> *Trump Says ‘Nobody’ Knew Pandemic Was Coming. His Adviser Warned Of It In January.*
> Peter Navarro, Trump’s trade adviser, reportedly penned two memos — in January and then February — warning of potential catastrophe because of COVID-19.


Peter Navarro is an economist. Who should any president listen to about medical matters, the Doctors working at the CDC and NIH, or the Assistant to the President, and Director of Trade and Manufacturing Policy????

Dr Fauci was going on radio, TV and even podcasts all throughout January, telling the nation that COVID-19 was a "very low risk to the US."


*NIH Expert Fauci: Coronavirus 'No Worry' for Americans* 

*As media reports increase the awareness, if not hysteria, of the coronavirus outbreak in China, a top U.S. heath official is tamping down on the perceived threat to Americans.

"It isn't something the American public needs to worry about or be frightened about, because we have ways of preparing and screening of people coming in [from China]," National Institute of Allergy and Infectious Diseases (NIAID) Director Anthony Fauci told "The Cats Roundtable" on 970 AM-N.Y., **per The Hill.*


----------



## Wapasha (Apr 7, 2020)

Superbadbrutha said:


> ...but he knows more than the experts.


You people keep running with that lie, but it just makes you look stupid.

All Trump does is repeat what his experts in the CDC and NIH tell him. And then a week, a month of a few days later, when the experts reaccess their views and opinions on the virus, you call Trump a liar. 

 Sorry, but...

1) it was the experts telling Trump in early January that the virus was not contagious between humans

2) It was the experts in late January telling Trump the virus was a very low risk to the US and the American people should not worry

Evey week or so, the statements and predictions by the experts change,. So you cannot claim that Trump lied or misled, or ignored the asessment of the virus of his experts, when the knowledge and understanding of this virus keeps changing day to day.


----------



## Wapasha (Apr 7, 2020)

Neil Austen said:


> Obama set up a Pandemic Response Team to take care of it. However, Trump FIRED them in 2018.


Red herring.

The pandemic response team was not eliminated, it was simply merged with other agencies doing the same thing.

The Daily Signal – 25 Mar 20

*The Truth About the Charge That Trump ‘Eliminated’ White House Pandemic...*
“We consolidated three directorates into one,” former NSC official Tim Morrison tells The Daily Signal.

*President Barack Obama closed the White House Health and Security Office in 2009, *according to* The Washington Post. But after the emergence of the Ebola virus in 2014, the Obama administration opened the Directorate for Global Health Security and Biodefense as part of the NSC.

As part of a larger reorganization, Bolton in 2018 merged the Directorate for Global Health Security and Biodefense with two other functions into a new Directorate of Counterproliferation and Biodefense.*

Trump created the coronavirus task force run by Vice President Mike Pence. Their sole purpose is to address this pandemic. so don’t act like just because the team that Obama created was merged as part of the reorganization, that nothing is in place to perform all the required duties.

We also have the Division of Microbiology and Infectious Diseases over at the NIH. So do not play this stupid game where you claim some team Obama tossed together in the last months of his administration, was the beginning and end to how our nation addresses a viral epidemic.

Like I said, that pandemic response team is nothing but a red herring people like you keep tossing out there. You can't even cite for me one thing the Pandemic Response Team would have been doing, that would be different from what we are doing right now.


 The Truth About the Charge That Trump ‘Eliminated’ White House Pandemic Office Before Coronavirus


----------



## Bobob (Apr 7, 2020)

tigerred59 said:


> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> > But of course the left and their media will never do any significant reporting on this.
> ...



Nobody knew about it, not Dems, Trumpers, nobody or it would have been exposed. Like now with Trump


----------



## tigerred59 (Apr 7, 2020)

Bobob said:


> Wapasha said:
> 
> 
> > Bobob said:
> ...


*Trump will indeed take the fault in all this and no amount of spin is gonna change the facts..the man blew it and is still trying to distance himself from this mess and its not going to work*


----------



## Kilroy2 (Apr 7, 2020)

Wapasha said:


> Bobob said:
> 
> 
> > and also Dr Fausi, et al and Trump brushed them aside.
> ...



“This is not a major threat to the people of the United States and this is not something that the citizens of the United States should be worried *about right now*,” Dr. Fauci told Newsmax’s Greg Kelly on January 21. 

yes he said that at a time when there were no cases in the US.

Yes Trump restricted travel in Jan and it was not a ban.  He suspended foreigners who had been in China in the last 14 days from entering the country but that did not stop American who had visited China from coming back into the US.  There were still active flights to and from China.  

The first death reported outside of China was in Feb 2.

Trump statements


“I think the virus is going to be — it’s going to be fine.” — February 10, 2020.
“Because of all we’ve done, the risk to the American people remains very low. … When you have 15 people, and the 15 within a couple of days is going to be down to close to zero. That’s a pretty good job we’ve done.” — February 26, 2020.
“It’s going to disappear. One day, it’s like a miracle, it will disappear.” — February 28, 2020.
“This is their new hoax.” — February 28, 2020
IN late Feb he was calling it a hoax, I guess he gave up on his favorite line fake news. 


“So last year 37,000 Americans died from the common Flu. It averages between 27,000 and 70,000 per year. Nothing is shut down, life & the economy go on. At this moment there are 546 confirmed cases of CoronaVirus, with 22 deaths. Think about that!” — March 9, 2020.
“This is a very contagious virus. It’s incredible. But it’s something that we have tremendous control over.” — March 15, 2020.
Trump was brushing it aside up until Mar 15th 

and then his tune changed - I have always now that this panademic was a real threat

That is the problem with Trump in a nutshell

Fauci started to mention Panademic in Feb 17 whereas Trump was still under the impression that it was a hoax. 

The timeline is there and it does not lie

Saying that Fauci made a statement in Jan at the beginning as being meaningful is looking for a scapegoat or someone to blame other than Trump. As far as I know Fauci never called this a hoax.


----------



## Kilroy2 (Apr 7, 2020)

Neil Austen said:


> Obama set up a Pandemic Response Team to take care of it. However, Trump FIRED them in 2018.




good point

The White House dismantled the National Security Council’s global health security office. When asked his response was   “I just think it's a nasty question,” the president responded. “And when you say ‘me,' I didn't do it. ... I don't know anything about it.”

I guess they made a decision without consulting him or he forgot or they were just getting rid of people who were demos


----------



## RealDave (Apr 7, 2020)

Wapasha said:


> Bobob said:
> 
> 
> > and also Dr Fausi, et al and Trump brushed them aside.
> ...


Fuck off,  Hew was downplaying the Virus well in to March.

By the time he banned some travel out of China, the Airlines had already drastically cut their number of flights.

Trump was down playing the virus well into March.

Trump:  "Low Risk. It will disappear, we have 15 cases soon to be. zero!!!!"   

When Democrats pushed for more action. Trump called their concern a HOAX>


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Apr 7, 2020)

Trump has been lousy in han


tigerred59 said:


> Bobob said:
> 
> 
> > Wapasha said:
> ...




*Fact check: Did the Obama administration deplete the federal stockpile of N95 masks?*

*The claim: The Obama administration used and did not replenish the nation’s emergency stockpile of medical supplies, including N95 masks*
*Our rating: True*
We rate this claim TRUE because it is supported by our research. There is no indication that the Obama administration took significant steps to replenish the supply of N95 masks in the Strategic National Stockpile after it was depleted from repeated crises. Calls for action came from experts at the time concerned for the country’s ability to respond to future serious pandemics. Such recommendations were, for whatever reason, not heeded.










						Fact check: Did the Obama administration deplete the federal stockpile of N95 masks?
					

During the presidency of Barack Obama, the national stockpile was seriously taxed as the administration addressed multiple crises over eight years.



					www.usatoday.com


----------



## Fed Starving (Apr 7, 2020)

Obama was a busy man, too socially active to remember everything he's gotta do.  He was literally rushing through as much as he could and a lot of untied ends were left behind.  Remember how many interviews and magazine shoots and endorsements he completed?  He was too busy making social ties and forgot to do a lot of things.  His whole administration had that mindset.


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Apr 7, 2020)

RealDave said:


> Wapasha said:
> 
> 
> > Bobob said:
> ...



Maybe Trump was listening to Nancy:

*Yet blamed Trump’s early “denial” for spread of coronavirus*
*In Late February, Nancy Pelosi Encouraged Large Groups to Congregate in Chinatown






						In Late February, Nancy Pelosi Encouraged Large Groups to Congregate in Chinatown
					

In Late February, Nancy Pelosi Encouraged Large Groups to Congregate in Chinatown




					canadafreepress.com
				



*


----------



## Flopper (Apr 7, 2020)

Mac-7 said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> > Mac-7 said:
> ...


I don't know if that is being done but it's a good idea.  I do know that many places retired healthcare workers are coming out of retirement to offer their services.


----------



## Flopper (Apr 7, 2020)

jc456 said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> > Mac-7 said:
> ...


It's responsibility of the local medical community to provide medical care for routine problems  and emergencies not epidemics,  with no known treatments or prevention requiring resources that would be impossible for them to provide.  This is were the federal government's responsible comes into play. Unlike local healthcare facilities, the federal government has unlimited resources in a national emergency.  They spend billions dollars on research, planning, and acquiring resources to deal with national emergencies that may or may not ever come to pass.  They have the ability to shift resources to where they are most needed, to force if necessary the production of needed equipment and supplies.


----------



## Flopper (Apr 7, 2020)

RealDave said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > Flopper said:
> ...


Of course the federal government is suppose to help the states in a time of emergency.   The CDC has a yearly budget of nearly 7 billion and there primary responsibility is controlling the spread of infectious diseases in the US, and providing consultation and assistance to the states. FEMA has a budget of 18 billion and their primary responsibility is preparing for, preventing, mitigating the effects of, responding to, and recovering from all domestic disasters, whether natural or man-made. To expect all the states to have sufficient resource to deal with any emergency without the help of the federal government is ridiculous.  It would require a huge duplication of effort and resources.


----------



## Flopper (Apr 7, 2020)

Bobob said:


> Wapasha said:
> 
> 
> > Bobob said:
> ...


On Jan 21, the first Covid 19 case was discovered in the US which was a several weeks after the WHO warned the US of a  pandemic. 2 days later the 2nd case was reported.   The US response was to wait and see.  On Jan 29, the Corna Virus Task Force was formed to monitor the situation.  The task force continued to monitor the situation over the next 30 days as the virus spread to 5 states.   On March 4th the president declared a national emergency which marked the end of the containment phase which was a complete failure due to a lack of attention and no plan to deal with a pandemic.


----------



## Bobob (Apr 8, 2020)

Fed Starving said:


> Obama was a busy man, too socially active to remember everything he's gotta do.  He was literally rushing through as much as he could and a lot of untied ends were left behind.  Remember how many interviews and magazine shoots and endorsements he completed?  He was too busy making social ties and forgot to do a lot of things.  His whole administration had that mindset.




Bullshit.


----------



## jc456 (Apr 8, 2020)

Flopper said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > Flopper said:
> ...


then their administrations should be fired.  everyone.  when they heard of this problem they should have immediately put in orders with their distributors.  That isn't a trump responsibility.  he's there if there are issues and only if there are issues to relax the supplies.  dude, please your constant convering up for the slackers.  McFly


----------



## jc456 (Apr 8, 2020)

Flopper said:


> Bobob said:
> 
> 
> > Wapasha said:
> ...


whatever poindexter.  no mention of the lockdown of flights to and from asia.  yeah, dishonest as a day is long.


----------



## tigerred59 (Apr 8, 2020)

Kilroy2 said:


> Wapasha said:
> 
> 
> > Bobob said:
> ...


*Everybody with a working brain cell know the facts, know the truth....AND IF WE'VE LEARNED ANYTHING SINCE THE BEGINING OF THIS TRUMP PRESIDENCY....REPUBLICANS HAVE A SPECIAL PLACE IN HELL WITH THEIR NAMES ON IT!!*


----------



## jc456 (Apr 8, 2020)

ORANGEMANBAD


----------



## Bobob (Apr 8, 2020)

jc456 said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> > Bobob said:
> ...


Whatever that means. You people always have the same response to truth.


----------



## Flopper (Apr 8, 2020)

jc456 said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...


It is the responsibility of federal government to provide help to the states in a national emergency. This is why we spend 18 billion a year on FEMA and about 8 billion on the CDC. It would be incredibility stupid for thousands of hospital to spend tens of million of dollars each on equipment and supplies that they would most probably never use.  The federal goverment only needs to stock pile some what will be finally needed because supplies and equipment can moved from place to place as needed.


----------



## Mac-7 (Apr 9, 2020)

Flopper said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > Flopper said:
> ...


With the welfare beggar mentality that grips this country its not surprising libs in big blue cities would shirk their duty to provide for the health of their citizens

but it really is their responsibilty whether you admit it or not

we know that NIH and the CDC did not spend their billions wisely since the last pandemic 10 years ago


----------



## RealDave (Apr 9, 2020)

Mac-7 said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...


So you assfucks actually think that Red States have enough supplies so they will need no supplies from FEMA?  Really?  Why do we have to serd them shit all the times after a Hurricane?  Why do they come begging then?


----------



## jc456 (Apr 9, 2020)

RealDave said:


> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> > Flopper said:
> ...


it's amazing the ass licking to the left by you all.  hly sht.


----------



## jc456 (Apr 9, 2020)

Flopper said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > Flopper said:
> ...


exactly, help.  that's it.  help.  it doesn't do their job for them.  you are merely confused as usual.


----------



## jc456 (Apr 9, 2020)

RealDave said:


> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> > Flopper said:
> ...


the hurricane never landed.  you didn't get the news?


----------



## Mac-7 (Apr 9, 2020)

RealDave said:


> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> > Flopper said:
> ...


Within the red states are deep blue cities run by liberal democrats

local hospitals, counties and cities have the most responsibility for the health of their people

that said, the governors in every state, plus the  federal government, are the next line of defense after liberals in the population centers fail


----------



## Flopper (Apr 9, 2020)

Mac-7 said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...


So your solution is elimination the federal agencies that help states in an emergency so that each state would have to build their equivalent of the CDC, FEMA, and warehouse all supplies for whatever emergency might arise?


----------



## Flopper (Apr 9, 2020)

jc456 said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...


Maybe you haven't noticed but it's it's our hospitals, our fire, and police departments that are on the front line actually doing the job of saving lives. If you want our hospitals to be prepared to have all resources needed to handle any kind of natural or man made disaster, then you should be prepared for some huge health costs.  

Planning for a pandemic is the job of the US government, not every hospital in the US.  State and local goverment and hospitals should certainly play a major part, but it the federal government that must take the lead because it is not just a state or local disaster but a national and international disaster requiring a national response.   Blaming the federal government's lack of planning and preparedness on our local hospitals will never fly.


----------



## Mac-7 (Apr 10, 2020)

Flopper said:


> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> > Flopper said:
> ...


If the choice is only extremes - i.e. no FEMA or only FEMA with no state and local responsibility that is your world not mine

but consider this: if you put all your faith in the feds and they are asleep at the wheel such as NIH and CDC was this time you are pretty much screwed.

you will wreck the economy and the nations health at the same time


----------



## jc456 (Apr 10, 2020)

Flopper said:


> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> > Flopper said:
> ...


so what are the quantities the CDC and FEMA are supposed to hold?  let's hear this.


----------



## Wapasha (Apr 11, 2020)

Bobob said:


> Whatever that means. You people always have the same response to truth.


He was pointing out your aversion to the truth.


----------



## Wapasha (Apr 11, 2020)

Mac-7 said:


> If the choice is only extremes - i.e. no FEMA or only FEMA with no state and local responsibility that is your world not mine
> 
> but consider this: if you put all your faith in the feds and they are asleep at the wheel such as NIH and CDC was this time you are pretty much screwed.


The US Federal Health agencies lack of response to COVID-19, was a decades long, ongoing systemic failure, which is the exact reason why this nation should never allow the feds to screw over our nation with a federally run universal health care.


----------



## Wapasha (Apr 11, 2020)

tigerred59 said:


> Kilroy2 said:
> 
> 
> > Wapasha said:
> ...


So typical of the empty-headed, no attempt at justifying their point, just a hate-filled rant. The empty barrel makes the most noise.


----------



## Wapasha (Apr 11, 2020)

Flopper said:


> On Jan 21, the first Covid 19 case was discovered in the US which was a several weeks after the WHO warned the US of a pandemic. 2 days later the 2nd case was reported. The US response was to wait and see. On Jan 29, the Corna Virus Task Force was formed to monitor the situation. The task force continued to monitor the situation over the next 30 days as the virus spread to 5 states. On March 4th the president declared a national emergency which marked the end of the containment phase which was a complete failure due to a lack of attention and no plan to deal with a pandemic.


And yet:

1) January 14th, the World Health Organization told the world that the coronavirus was not contagious between humans 

2) Between January 22nd-26th Dr. Fauci was going on public media in the US, telling Americans we should not be worried about COVID-19, and that is was a very low risk to the USA.

3) Five days later, Trump declares a National Public Heath Emergency, bans all flights from China, and institutes quarantine procedures for all incoming travelers showing any signs of the virus.


----------



## Wapasha (Apr 11, 2020)

DigitalDrifter said:


> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> > Wapasha said:
> ...


And yet she accuses Trump of not doing anything, while she goes around undermining him.


----------



## Wapasha (Apr 11, 2020)

DigitalDrifter said:


> Trump has been lousy in han
> 
> 
> tigerred59 said:
> ...


My point is that we had a systemic failure by our federal agencies, which went on for almost two decades, where they refused to replenish our national stockpile with ventilators and PPE. I doubt Obama knew about it, and even if he'd have asked, our federal workers would have just lied to him, claiming they had it all under control.


----------



## Wapasha (Apr 11, 2020)

Kilroy2 said:


> Saying that Fauci made a statement in Jan at the beginning as being meaningful is looking for a scapegoat or someone to blame other than Trump. As far as I know Fauci never called this a hoax.


If you look at Fauci's statements about the virus, you'll see that Trump is simply mirroring them. Week by week, and now day by day, the CDC , the NIH and the coronavirus task force are learning more about this virus, and their assessments change. So do not blame Trump for parroting Fauci. no, this is not an attack on Fauci, the entire world was saying the same things, everyone was trying to determine how this virus was going to affect us.

You know what, they still don't know  lot about this virus. We have not even been able to test 1% of the US population, so we do not know crucial details about this virus, not yet.


----------



## Wapasha (Apr 11, 2020)

RealDave said:


> Wapasha said:
> 
> 
> > Bobob said:
> ...


Trump experts, were downplaying the virus.


----------



## Flopper (Apr 11, 2020)

Mac-7 said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> > Mac-7 said:
> ...


The only way to avoid wrecking the economy when a virus like covid 19 hits is to get ahead of the game which means ordering test kits before the first known US infection, not two months later and having response teams investigating the first and every infection, testing, tracking, and quarantining. If that doesn't happen then the country will be faced with mitigation and that means serious economic consequences.  

Stopping an epidemic is not rock science.  It takes advanced planning, adequate resources, and a leadership that understands the importance of a rapid response. Almost 1 month after we learned about Covid 19, the White House formed a response task force to determine the proper response and a division of responsibilities between the states and the various parts of the federal government.


----------



## Mac-7 (Apr 12, 2020)

Flopper said:


> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> > Flopper said:
> ...


I know libs are trying to make this trump’s katrina but it wont fly outside of lib la la land


----------



## RealDave (Apr 12, 2020)

Mac-7 said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> > Mac-7 said:
> ...


Sorry, but it already is.   

If Trump was President during Katrina....   " Its a thunderstorm.  Low risk."  "A shower, It will rain & then leave."

As for after the storm. look at Puertoi Rico.  A total fuck up.

Trump can 't even get testing to where it needs to be.  Now he says we don't need it.


----------



## RealDave (Apr 12, 2020)

Wapasha said:


> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> > Wapasha said:
> ...


Trump's experts are Kushner & Ivanka.


----------



## RealDave (Apr 12, 2020)

Wapasha said:


> Kilroy2 said:
> 
> 
> > Saying that Fauci made a statement in Jan at the beginning as being meaningful is looking for a scapegoat or someone to blame other than Trump. As far as I know Fauci never called this a hoax.
> ...


Fauci was under Trump's thumb.  He had to carefully choose his words not to make Trump look as bad as he is.


----------



## RealDave (Apr 12, 2020)

Wapasha said:


> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> > RealDave said:
> ...


Trump is fucking up big time & everyone is supposed to remain silent?

When that fat fucker quits lying to the American people, then people will get behind him.


----------



## eddiew (Apr 12, 2020)

> There were 104 Million N95 masks and 52 Million surgical masks in reserve when Obama was elected. Obama shipped out 3/4 of the stockpile for the 2009 flu season and never put them back. Yet you listen to the liberal media and blame Trump.}}}}}}}}


 

If any of this is true, then there was no 2010 flu season, no 2011 flu, no 2012 flu, no 2013 flu, no 2014 flu, no 2015 flu, no 2016 flu, no 2017 flu, no 2018 flu, and no 2019 flu. But we know there was. So this sounds like BS. For every year since 2009, it would have been noticed. 

It's probably the case that Congress, controlled by Republicans, refused to provide funding. They obstructed Obama at every turn, for just about anything. Much of the budget spending consisted of continuing resolutions.  

As well, if any of this is true, it's also true that the depleted stockpile wasn't replaced under trumpf either. It's been over 3 years. You don't hold trumpf accountable at all. You are flagrantly biased.


----------



## eddiew (Apr 12, 2020)

RealDave said:


> Wapasha said:
> 
> 
> > Kilroy2 said:
> ...


I remember after trump spouted some BS Fauci  held his head in his hands    Trump lies only ,when he opens his mouth


----------



## Mac-7 (Apr 12, 2020)

RealDave said:


> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> > Flopper said:
> ...


For confirmed trump haters sure

but everyone else knows his staff is doing a good job


----------



## Bobob (Apr 12, 2020)

RealDave said:


> Wapasha said:
> 
> 
> > DigitalDrifter said:
> ...



I would be less vehemently opposed for sure, but he is not my kind of president due to his personal attacks, boorish 
behavior and lack of respect for our 3 equal branches of government.


----------



## RealDave (Apr 12, 2020)

Mac-7 said:


> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> > Mac-7 said:
> ...


 
It is a clusterfuck.   Task force after task force all running in different directions & getting nothing done.  Ignore the medical experts & rely on the cronies he appointed that are ineffective.

Sure you Trumpettes love Trump.  You loved his record as a fraud & business cheat.  No wonder you love it  as he lays claim to the slush fund.


----------



## Bobob (Apr 12, 2020)

RealDave said:


> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> > RealDave said:
> ...




Great post. Says it all.


----------



## Mac-7 (Apr 12, 2020)

RealDave said:


> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> > RealDave said:
> ...


I agree

 But its a worldwide clusterfuck


----------



## jc456 (Apr 12, 2020)

RealDave said:


> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> > RealDave said:
> ...


Medical experts were wrong, they had thee swags and missed. Ouch destroy humanity and you want more? Amazing


----------



## Mac-7 (Apr 12, 2020)

jc456 said:


> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> > Mac-7 said:
> ...


I think the medical “experts“ are having the time of their life during this chinese disease epidemic


----------



## Kilroy2 (Apr 12, 2020)

Who to believe medical experts who at least have experience and educational background.  Yes sometimes they have to make prediction and it may or may not be born out. But there motives is completely different than say politicians. There primary objective is provide the most accurate information.  

Politicians like trump who have no experience or educational background have another motive.  
Election year and having to sound like they know something about a pandemic but they are told what to say by advisers who want to keep their job. If the advisers are competent then the politicians may sound competent, but then again if the politician motive is different then you get what we have now.


----------



## Flopper (Apr 12, 2020)

Mac-7 said:


> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> > Mac-7 said:
> ...


The Trump administration has been a day late and a dollar short in just about everything they have done or should have done.  Starting with the 2018 firing of the Pandemic Response Team, cutting funds from the budget used by the CDC to track international epidemics which congress restored, the administration has shown they had no interest whatsoever in preparing for a pandemic.  For 3 years the administration failed to bring the supply of N95 respirators even up to a minimum level for fighting a regional epidemic much less a pandemic. Even after there was no doubt that the nation faced a pandemic and the virus was already in the US, the administration still failed to act.  In fact, they didn't order respirators or other supplies until the middle of March.  Almost everything that possibly could go wrong with the creation, distribution, and regulation of the test kits went wrong. 

So what did the administration do during the two months when the virus could have been stopped.  Committees were organized to determine what to do, a Chinese travel ban that was not well enforced and riddled with loopholes was put in place in January.  For 8 weeks, the president and other members of his staff, carried the message to the public that we were just dealing with the flu.  After 10 weeks, when the whole world was aware that American had an epidemic to deal with did the president decide to respond.  However, by then there were active cases in 4 states and it was estimated that there were exposures to the virus in a dozen more.  America was becoming a text book case in how not to handle a nationwide epidemic.


----------



## jc456 (Apr 12, 2020)

Mac-7 said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > RealDave said:
> ...


A Chinese fire drill


----------



## jc456 (Apr 12, 2020)

Flopper said:


> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> > RealDave said:
> ...


Oh for fk sake


----------



## jc456 (Apr 12, 2020)

Kilroy2 said:


> Who to believe medical experts who at least have experience and educational background.  Yes sometimes they have to make prediction and it may or may not be born out. But there motives is completely different than say politicians. There primary objective is provide the most accurate information.
> 
> Politicians like trump who have no experience or educational background have another motive.
> Election year and having to sound like they know something about a pandemic but they are told what to say by advisers who want to keep their job. If the advisers are competent then the politicians may sound competent, but then again if the politician motive is different then you get what we have now.


Experts lying


----------



## Flopper (Apr 12, 2020)

Kilroy2 said:


> Who to believe medical experts who at least have experience and educational background.  Yes sometimes they have to make prediction and it may or may not be born out. But there motives is completely different than say politicians. There primary objective is provide the most accurate information.
> 
> Politicians like trump who have no experience or educational background have another motive.
> Election year and having to sound like they know something about a pandemic but they are told what to say by advisers who want to keep their job. If the advisers are competent then the politicians may sound competent, but then again if the politician motive is different then you get what we have now.


A real leader does not need any experience or educational background in a technical issue.  He just needs the ability to pick good technical advisers and to listen to them.  I'm pretty sure Trump got advice to maintain the pandemic response team which he ignored, to maintain funding for the international epidermic tracking which he ignored.  Why would anyone expect an adequate response to an epidemic from an administration with no plan to deal with it, inadequate resources, and a president who believes it's nothing but the flu.


----------



## jc456 (Apr 12, 2020)

Flopper said:


> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> > RealDave said:
> ...


----------



## jc456 (Apr 12, 2020)

Flopper said:


> Kilroy2 said:
> 
> 
> > Who to believe medical experts who at least have experience and educational background.  Yes sometimes they have to make prediction and it may or may not be born out. But there motives is completely different than say politicians. There primary objective is provide the most accurate information.
> ...


So obammy’s were bad then too. Cause it’s the same guy


----------



## Mac-7 (Apr 12, 2020)

Flopper said:


> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> > RealDave said:
> ...


Everything you say is a half truth or an outright lie

if you get all your info from the lib news media that may explain your misinformation

for instance trump did not fire the pandemic team

what he did was reorganize the effort and consolidate their positions

the pandemic team never ceased to exist though they seem to have been watching more porn than preparing for the next chinese disease


----------



## Flopper (Apr 12, 2020)

Mac-7 said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> > Mac-7 said:
> ...


No, Trump didn't call the members of the team into his office and fire them.  It doesn't happen like that.  It was done through John Bolton in early 2018.  There were 19 members of the team.  Some of the them left the agency and the remainder  were reassigned to other duties.  That sounds more like an elimination of function than a reorganization.

If there was a functioning team responsible for planning and preparedness for a pandemic, you would expect that they would have acted when on Jan 8th the WHO informed the US that a pandemic was on it's way.  At that time the government had a critical shortage of reagents needed for the test kit,  PPEs for workers, and supplies need to administer the tests, yet nothing was ordered.  The CDC threw together only enough kits to test a small number of patients.  Enough supplies to test patients in large numbers were not ordered till March.

Another tip off of unpreparedness of the administration for covid 19  was the formation of a committee on Jan 30 to formulate a response to Covid 19 if needed.  In early February the US had two known cases and cases were popping up in a dozen countries.  Yet the Trump administration was questioning whether we were dealing with just the common flu.  By late February, South Korea had over a hundred thousand test kits and the CDC had produced about 100 capable of testing 300 to 400 people which they distributed equally to all states. It was then discovered that the test kits were flawed and producing inaccurate results.  Washington state had over 25 cases and no working test kits which made it almost impossible to do contact tracing and resulting quarantines.  By the time the state had any working test kits, there were an estimated 1,000 active cases.

In early March Trump sent Pence on a mission to several states to assure them that all was well.  In Washington, Pence assure the state that the test kits were on their way which they were not.  In Florida, Pence delivered Trump's message that Cruise travel was safe.  A little over a week later the government advised Americans not take any cruises.

While the Trump administration was trying to figure out what needed to done and who should do it, South Korea was doing what the US should have been doing, testing, tracing contacts, and quarantining.  In 3 weeks South Korea had brought the epidemic under control reducing the number new cases per day by 90%.  During the same time period cases in the US increased from 53 to 154,000 and the US had entered the mitigation phase in which there was no chance of eliminating the virus.

If the US had been prepared in early February, there is a good chance that the virus could have been brought under control in March, thousands of lives could have been saved, and there would have been no need for shutting the country down.


----------



## jc456 (Apr 12, 2020)

Flopper said:


> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> > Flopper said:
> ...


More blah blah blah from you. Get a life


----------



## Mac-7 (Apr 12, 2020)

Flopper said:


> on Jan 8th the WHO informed the US that a pandemic was on it's way.


A pandemic that china said and WHO believed _WAS NOT_  spread person to person


----------



## Flopper (Apr 12, 2020)

Mac-7 said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> > on Jan 8th the WHO informed the US that a pandemic was on it's way.
> ...


That's not correct.  The communication from the China Ministry of Health to the WHO said they did not have evidence at that time of human to human transmission.  Human to human transmission was confirmed by China a few days latter.


----------



## Mac-7 (Apr 13, 2020)

Flopper said:


> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> > Flopper said:
> ...


Its close enough to the preferred chinese coverup for government work

but what else could chinese puppets at WHO say?

taiwan had already told WHO about person to person transmission 

but the official position of WHO is that Taiwan does not exist

because thats how communist china wants it to be


----------



## RealDave (Apr 13, 2020)

Mac-7 said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> > on Jan 8th the WHO informed the US that a pandemic was on it's way.
> ...


 Lying piece of shit.,  They said there was not evidence of human to human spread.  Not that there could not be.

Face it, your orange hero screwed the pooch & cost the lives of thousands of Americans,.  I bet you are so proud of that.


----------



## jc456 (Apr 13, 2020)

RealDave said:


> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> > Flopper said:
> ...


so did they say there was human to human contact?


----------



## RealDave (Apr 13, 2020)

Mac-7 said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> > Mac-7 said:
> ...


 Trump fired the pandemic office.   The people were gone.


----------



## RealDave (Apr 13, 2020)

jc456 said:


> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> > Mac-7 said:
> ...


 I understands that you being a stupid fuck Trumpette means you have no brain but they said it was under investigation not yet proven.

It does not mean there isn't or is.  It meant it was not known.


----------



## jc456 (Apr 13, 2020)

RealDave said:


> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> > Flopper said:
> ...


nope, never happened.  don't you ever get tired of repeating others wrongly?  It must truly suck to be you then.


----------



## jc456 (Apr 13, 2020)

RealDave said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > RealDave said:
> ...


and at that time, there was no human to human spread found.  right?  Now tell me, what is the difference?  semantics is highly over rated.  How did they think it spread then?  let's hear that piece.


----------



## eddiew (Apr 13, 2020)

Mac-7 said:


> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> > Mac-7 said:
> ...


His staff ?? Here today gone tomorrow  Very few with a brain in their heads stay under his thumb


----------



## Mac-7 (Apr 13, 2020)

RealDave said:


> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> > Flopper said:
> ...


And they were lying about that

Taiwan had already informed WHO about human to human spread

you are carrying water for communist liars


----------



## Mac-7 (Apr 13, 2020)

eddiew said:


> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> > RealDave said:
> ...


Fauci is still there

but he’s enjoying being a media darling too much to go get a real job


----------



## jc456 (Apr 13, 2020)

Mac-7 said:


> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> > Mac-7 said:
> ...


the left all said trump should listen to experts, trump listens to experts, experts now say they had bad information to give to trump and trump is still the problem.  I mean, you can't make it up.  nope. the stupid displayed by the left in here is truly grand.


----------



## Mac-7 (Apr 13, 2020)

jc456 said:


> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> > eddiew said:
> ...


libs dont think

they just feel

and feeling they have now is  hate for trump


----------



## Wapasha (Apr 13, 2020)

Bobob said:


> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> > Wapasha said:
> ...


I have similar complaints about Trump


----------



## Wapasha (Apr 13, 2020)

eddiew said:


> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> > Wapasha said:
> ...


And at times Fauci says stupid crap that makes other people hold their heads in their hands.

If it were up to Fauci, the entire US population would be in lock down in our homes, until a vaccine were approved by the FDA.

Listen to Fauci, all he does is stick to promoting the most pessimistic of projections, so as to cover his ass.


----------



## Kilroy2 (Apr 13, 2020)

Mac-7 said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > Mac-7 said:
> ...




yeah and I am sure repus have so much love for OB when the mere mention of his name brings bad thoughts to the front

watch


----------



## Wapasha (Apr 13, 2020)

Flopper said:


> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> > Flopper said:
> ...


People act like the CDC and NIH don't do anything all year, as if infections across the globe are ignored by them.

Trump created the coronavirus task force run by Vice President Mike Pence. Their sole purpose is to address this pandemic. But the Trump-haters pretend that just because the team that Obama created, at the end of his presidency, was merged as part of the reorganization, that nothing is in place to perform all the required duties.

The pandemic response team is nothing but a red herring people keep tossing out there. The people doing that cannot tell us what the team was supposed to do that no one else in government is not already doing.

 The Truth About the Charge That Trump ‘Eliminated’ White House Pandemic Office Before Coronavirus


----------



## Wapasha (Apr 13, 2020)

RealDave said:


> Trump is fucking up big time & everyone is supposed to remain silent?
> 
> When that fat fucker quits lying to the American people, then people will get behind him.


Typical, you rant away calling Trump a liar and a failure, and you cannot provide any supporting evidence.

Trump citing optimistic outlooks, is not an example of him lying.

Was Fauci and Birx lying when they claimed 2 million people might die? Were they lying in January and February when they said the virus was not a threat, and not something we should worry about? Were they lying when they claimed the CDC would be able to test people with the virus?

I would have loved to be a fly on the wall in February and March, when the CDC told Trump


No - we cannot perform enough COVID-19 tests, because we have an FDA rule preventing us from doing that
No - we don’t have enough PPE in the stockpile, because we never restocked any of it after the SARS and H1N1 outbreak
No- we don’t have enough ventilators, we haven’t had enough ventilators, even though we were told about it almost two decades ago.
Oh, but we spent $15 billion telling taxpayers how to eat better, $90 million on taxpayer grants to Chinese researchers, and $106 million on a really nice visitor center decorated with waterfalls and Japanese gardens and a $200,000 fitness center with saunas and zero-gravity chairs.


----------



## Wapasha (Apr 13, 2020)

RealDave said:


> Fauci was under Trump's thumb. He had to carefully choose his words not to make Trump look as bad as he is.


That is kook conspiracy crap right there.

Fauci has always said what he wanted. He's been on POD casts, Cable and broadcast TV news shows, interviewed by bloggers and print media, and never did he read from prepared notes written for him by Trump.


----------



## Flopper (Apr 13, 2020)

Mac-7 said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> > Mac-7 said:
> ...


Well if conspiracy theories floats your boat, then your welcome to them.


----------



## Flopper (Apr 13, 2020)

jc456 said:


> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> > Mac-7 said:
> ...


On Dec 31st the WHO was notified by China of an epidemic but they had no evidence of human to human transmission
On Jan 3nd data on human to human transmission was leaked as was the genome needed to to build test kits.
On Jan 11th the Chinese government officially release the date on the virus. 
In early January, US intelligence community was warning President Donald Trump about an impending pandemic  
On Jan 20th, China announced that they could confirm human to human transmission and the CDC confirmed it on Jan 30th.  However, this was common knowledge weeks before.  In fact, South Korea was working on a test kit in early January.  The question that needs to be answered is what was the CDC doing in January?  Since the CDC supplied only 100 test kits to the states in February, which were found to be faulty, the answer seems to be not much.


			https://www.theguardian.com/world/2020/jan/20/coronavirus-spreads-to-beijing-as-china-confirms-new-cases://www.businessinsider.com/coronavirus-intelligence-warned-trump-of-pandemic-in-january-2020-3


----------



## RealDave (Apr 13, 2020)

Wapasha said:


> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> > Fauci was under Trump's thumb. He had to carefully choose his words not to make Trump look as bad as he is.
> ...


You believe that bullshit.  Trump fires enveryone who says anything bad about him.  You know it.  You can't believe much that comes out of any person speaking for this administration.

Fauci said one thing Sunday & your fat assed orange buddy is out to dump him.


----------



## RealDave (Apr 13, 2020)

Wapasha said:


> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> > Trump is fucking up big time & everyone is supposed to remain silent?
> ...


   1-2 million people could die if nothing was done.    When stuff started to get done, those estimates changed.

Trump has lied.  To claim he didn't is you just being an  ass.

You can blame all these people for not doing this or that which would include Trump.

But we knew something was up in November,.  Trump did next to nothing until mid March.

He is still lying & blaming others.  He even claimed that he inherited a faulty coronavirus test.


----------



## RealDave (Apr 13, 2020)

Wapasha said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> > Mac-7 said:
> ...


The person in charge left & they scattered some to other areas.  So they was no designated group to this of problem.

You had a group looking only at these issues and Trump & his cronies said we did not need that & broke it up./


----------



## Wapasha (Apr 13, 2020)

Flopper said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > RealDave said:
> ...


You missed a few things there.

1) the World Health Organization was telling the world that the Chinese government told them on January 14th that covid-19 could not be transmitted from human-to-human

2) From January  20th until January 26th dr. Fauci was going on TV, radio, newspapers and podcasts telling the United States that we should not worry about covid-19 and it was a very low risk to the United States

3) Five days later, on Jan 31, President Trump banned flights from China declared a national public health emergency and instituted quarantine procedures for all incoming travelers to the United States we tested positive for symptoms of the virus

The CDC and the FDA both failed us, in regards to covid-19 test kits. For one thing the FDA had regulations in place that forbid private Labs from doing any tests of the virus. In their hubris the CDC figured that they, and they alone, could do alllllllllll the testing allllllll by themselves for 330 million American citizens. B

They should have had a rule fall in place as soon as President Trump declared National Public Health Emergency, the FDA rule should immediately kicked in a regulation which allowed outside labs to perform testing.

A pandemic like the one we have, the only way we were going to be able to meet the demands for testing and tracking of a virus like this was to have the help of private Laboratories. But the CDC and the FDA let us down because their rules and their regulations prevented proper response from even being possible


----------



## Wapasha (Apr 13, 2020)

RealDave said:


> The person in charge left & they scattered some to other areas. So they was no designated group to this of problem.
> 
> You had a group looking only at these issues and Trump & his cronies said we did not need that & broke it up./


That's  only limited speculation on your part.

You still cannot tell us what your lauded pandemic team was supposed to do, that is not, or has not already been done by the coronavirus task force.

You just toss out this stupid pandemic team as a red herring, with only a flimsy  speculative opinion of  what you think it might have done. Your whole premise is that gee golly wow, they may have done something or other, but you just don't know.


----------



## jc456 (Apr 13, 2020)

RealDave said:


> Wapasha said:
> 
> 
> > Flopper said:
> ...


what the fk did that mean?


----------



## Flopper (Apr 13, 2020)

Wapasha said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> > Mac-7 said:
> ...


It seems far more likely that this reorganization was to eliminate a function that Trump considered of no value.  However, if we assume that the work of preparing for a pandemic continued, one would expect that there would actually be some evidence of that.  The CDC's lack of reagents to build the test kits, lack off PPEs to protect staff, lack of supplies to administer the test, and lack of regulations that allow local labs to process tests are indicative of a total lack of preparedness.   

The first major outbreak occurred in a nursing home in Kirkland Washington.  On Feb 27th the state reported the outbreak to the CDC.  It took over 2 days before anyone from the CDC showed up and they had no test kits. A couple days later a few test kits arrived but not enough to test all the patients, or any of the staff or any of the hundreds of people that had contact with those infected.  Due to lack test kits and lack test processing, it took 10 days just get all the nursing home tested, about 100 people plus staff.  The lack of tests made contract tracing and quarantining nearly impossible.  By the time a sufficient number of test kits arrived and testing was being done, the virus had spread throughout the community.

If the Trump administration was prepared for the epidemic, they were completely incompetent in dealing with it.   In an epidemic, you have days not weeks or months to respond, if you're going to have any hope of irradiating the virus, you have to move fast and have the needed resources in place.  That of course,  did not happen.


----------



## Tijn Von Ingersleben (Apr 13, 2020)

DigitalDrifter said:


> But of course the left and their media will never do any significant reporting on this.
> (hint to our board libs: Trump was not president in 2009, nor 2010, nor 2011, nor 2012, nor 2013, nor 2014, nor 2015, nor 2016)
> 
> *"the H1N1 influenza outbreak in 2009, which triggered a nationwide shortage of masks and caused a 2- to 3-year backlog orders for the N95 variety, the stockpile distributed about three-quarters of its inventory and didn’t build back the supply."*
> ...


Blacks don't save...everyone knows that.


----------



## jc456 (Apr 14, 2020)

Flopper said:


> Wapasha said:
> 
> 
> > Flopper said:
> ...


it could be you have no fking idea.


----------



## beautress (Dec 2, 2020)

Flopper said:


> JoeMoma said:
> 
> 
> > Flopper said:
> ...


Isn't it strange how everything President Trump did and is still doing is good for American school children, and he was right about society going on and living as normal as possible, while many Democrats chose to lay down and play dead, which sent their victims to move to Republican states who followed science that indicated it was better for all aspects for an astonishingly large percentage benefitted in which we lost only 1 in a million to Covid, while 500+ kids in the states they left committed suicide due to the hell not getting to interact with kids their own age was just too much. Democrats are dangerous to the health of human children who have the misery of living in the basement for extended periods of time.


----------



## Doc7505 (Dec 2, 2020)

Flopper said:


> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> > But of course the left and their media will never do any significant reporting on this.
> ...




~~~~~~~
Meanwhile Obama and governors like Cuomo failed to fund replenishment of their emergency medical supplies after they were depleted..

Fact check: Did Obama administration deplete N95 mask stockpile? (usatoday.com)


----------



## Wapasha (Dec 2, 2020)

beautress said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> > JoeMoma said:
> ...


...and that's when they are not forcing little children to take sex change hormones


----------

